# October Testers - Over 35



## Butterfly67

Thanks to JuneBug and Wendy for the last few months of testing threads - I think it is time for them to have a well-deserved rest and so I'll start off an October testing one if that is OK :flower:

I'll mark down testing dates here and then if :witch: or :bfp:

As before I will use my thanks button to let you know I have added you to the list :thumbup:

So good luck everyone, let's have a bumper halloweeen of :bfp:s :thumbup:

*1 Oct*

arlosmama :bfp:
HPMINI :witch:
bblve :witch:
hugs3409 :witch:

*2 Oct*

SuperAwesome :witch:

*3 Oct*

Jodes2011 :angel:
klsltsp :witch:
supernoodles :witch:
Ferne :bfp:
savvyluv MIA
Natsby :witch:

*4 Oct*

keekeesaurus :witch:
SheadKnight :witch:
HippieChick MIA
NAPzWife :witch:
gingersnaps :witch:
sadie :bfp:

*5 Oct*

lilmama6 :witch:

*6 Oct*

Lucky7s :witch:
valb MIA

*7 Oct*

*8 Oct*

shmoo75 :bfp:

*9 Oct*

StarSign :bfp:
Desperado167 :witch:

*10 Oct*

mum2be38 MIA
mummymurray74 :bfp:

*11 Oct*

Abbys Mommy :witch:

*12 Oct*

Butterfly67 :witch:
lingra MIA
peanutpup :witch:
Hopefulagain :witch:

*13 Oct*

Conina :witch:
12Darcy :witch:

*14 Oct*

tnkzmom :witch:

*15 Oct*

WendyK07 :witch:
iwantanother :witch:

*16 Oct*

goldie66 :witch:
kirsty H :witch:
JacquelineB :bfp:

*17 Oct*

lafaith :witch:
fairytoes :witch:
VIKK1 MIA

*18 Oct*

SilverBirch :witch:
Milty :witch:
andypanda6570 :witch:

*19 Oct*

sushipat :witch:
tammym1974 :witch:
suet43 :bfp:

*20 Oct*

*21 Oct*

tinkershell :witch:

*22 Oct

*RNTTC2011 :witch:*

23 Oct

*Lorraine2 :witch:*

24 Oct

*Graceyous :witch:
patooti :witch:*

25 Oct

*sumatwsimit :witch:*

26 Oct

*SuperAwesome :bfp:
LNZLU :witch:*

27 Oct

*Bluebell bun :witch:*

28 Oct*

Terrilou MIA
googly :witch:
klsltsp :bfp: (found on another thread)
*
29 Oct

*yoyojojo :witch:
wana b a mom :witch: *

30 Oct

31 Oct*

Indigo77 :bfp:
OvenBunWanted :witch:
constancev18 MIA

If anyone posts a BFP but didn't previously post a test date then I will add them on the end as otherwise it will skew the stats (after all no-one is going to come on here and go, hey, I got a BFN, when they hadn't put themselves down for testing anyway :haha::haha: _ETA-Ok, I take that bit back!_)

Other October :bfp:s


----------



## Conina

I'll be your first tester!! ...except I don't know when I'll be testing... Probably early on but will know better when I (finally) o!

Thanks for doing this Butterfly!!


----------



## moggi

Me me me but I'll be in touch when I know whats going on, think my body has given up on me this month :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

M...is this a testing thread or a SSing thread? Lol :haha:

If you have a testing thread going, I'm totally in...but at the first mention of sore boobs, I'll have to make a virtual run for it, lol.:hugs:

Fx'd ladies!:flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

Ooh, I'm very tempted to add a caveat to this thread 

NO SYMPTOM SPOTTING PLEASE

IF YOU WANT TO SYMPTOM SPOT THEN RESPECTFULLY PLEASE GO TO THE TWO WEEK WAIT SECTION :hugs::hugs::hugs:

The reason for this is that Symptom Spotting will drive you mad, the symptoms are the same as AF and the only way that you will know if you are pregnant is when you get a positive test!!


----------



## keekeesaurus

I'd like to join in! But I'm a testing virgin :blush:. Is there a post anywhere that explains the testing threads and can some one direct me to it? Sorry for being a div.


----------



## Butterfly67

keekeesaurus said:


> I'd like to join in! But I'm a testing virgin :blush:. Is there a post anywhere that explains the testing threads and can some one direct me to it? Sorry for being a div.

Hi keekee! No, I don't think there is really we just make it up as we go along! But basically if you just let me know which day you think you will be testing (I will update your name on the front page calendar so we can see who is testing when) and then let us know your result on here - then at the end of the month I will gather the stats and see what the average BFP rate is - I think in the past few months it has been 18% which is not too shabby for over 35's :thumbup:


----------



## arlosmama

Okay...I will be testing October 1...and hopefully not a day before...although...I do like to pee on some sticks...any sticks...chopsticks, matchsticks, sticks from outside...I am on a mission to behave myself this month!

Thanks for setting this up!


----------



## StarSign

Heee. I will try not to hold out so long to test when I have a pretty chart.:blush: At least this round I want to relish a :bfp: even if it goes away!! Sign me up for testing Oct 9th. Thanks, Butterfly!


----------



## Wendyk07

Thanks hun. I was going to suggest that someone start the October thread. I'll let you know a testing date as soon as AF gets here. 

:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Good luck to all!!!!!!!


----------



## goldie66

Hi Butterfly67 can you put me down for 16th...

Hopefully I ovulate this month,first time to join the testing threads...:thumbup:


:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

To all you lovely ladies :happydance:


----------



## mum2be38

Thanks for taking the initiative Butterfly :thumbup:

Can you please add me for the 10th Oct.... If I can wait that long :blush:

Good luck to you all :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tnkzmom

Ok, Butterfly, Put me down for Oct 14th Please, hopefully I can dodge that :witch: next month..and I'm hoping we all have :bfp:so here is a whole lot of 
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Sus09

I am going to think about it this month, i might chill for a cycle, i will decide after AF! Jus want to send you lots of baby dust ladies!!


----------



## Lingra

No chilling for me, I'm straight back on the horse. Or should that be the cowboy? 

Put me down for around October 12 pretty please. I have already bought the pee sticks. :shhh:

Love, love, love to everyone trying and testing soon! Ooh I can feel those spermies warming up already...

:dust:


----------



## Indigo77

:wave:

Oct 1st for me, please! 

Thanks for the NO SS rule...

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Abbys mommy

Mark me down for Oct 11th please and Thank you.


----------



## Butterfly67

Abbys mommy said:


> Mark me down for Oct 11th please and Thank you.

Good luck AM, hoe you get a sticky one this time :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

Hi Butterfly. Thanks for doing the October thread hun. Can you put me down for th 17th? This may change once FF confirms OV which I suspect wont be for another 17 days or so:cry: damn these long stupid cycles!!!!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Butterfly can you put me down for the 4th? I want to leave it as long as possible before I do my HPT and the witch is due on the 5th. I just got my first high fertility reading on the CBFM. Is it wrong to be super excited about this?! :happydance: But OH was too tired for sexy time :brat:. He's working long shifts so I can see I'm going to have my work cut out this weekend.

Keeping everything crossed for all you October testers!
Lots of love and luck xxx


----------



## Graceyous

Hi all - new to this site. My next testing date will be Oct 8th so I'd love to join in with you all.


----------



## shmoo75

keekeesaurus said:


> Butterfly can you put me down for the 4th? I want to leave it as long as possible before I do my HPT and the witch is due on the 5th. I just got my first high fertility reading on the CBFM. Is it wrong to be super excited about this?! :happydance: But OH was too tired for sexy time :brat:. He's working long shifts so I can see I'm going to have my work cut out this weekend.
> 
> Keeping everything crossed for all you October testers!
> Lots of love and luck xxx

Hi Hun, I know what you mean about getting excited about your first High reading on the CBFM I too use one but, it doesn't always pick up my Peak day as, I have 40+ cycles and sometimes they are just too long for the machine. You could get about 10 Highs before your Peak if its the first time you are using it hun so don't panic too much if you can't talk OH into:sex: tonight. I got my :bfp: in 2009 the 2nd cycle of using it and in August 2010 I had my DD. FX you get some action in over the weekend.


----------



## Jodes2011

butterfly as soon as i ovulate i will let you know what date to put me down as ](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## Jax41

Hi Butterfly :hi:, Bet I know why you've really offered to do this.....!!! Thanks for the no SS rule. A complete no, no ladies, anyone who slips up :trouble: there'll be trouble!!

This cycle I'm chilling, haven't worked out when I maybe Oing, had a 26 day cycle, then a 30 day cycle last time so don't know when to test and so far CD10 and not a sniff of a BD either....think I'll be lurking.....

Good luck to everyone and esp those due to test on 25th, it's my birthday so it'll be an extra lucky day for you!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

Jax41 said:


> Hi Butterfly :hi:, Bet I know why you've really offered to do this.....!!! Thanks for the no SS rule. A complete no, no ladies, anyone who slips up :trouble: there'll be trouble!!
> 
> This cycle I'm chilling, haven't worked out when I maybe Oing, had a 26 day cycle, then a 30 day cycle last time so don't know when to test and so far CD10 and not a sniff of a BD either....think I'll be lurking.....
> 
> Good luck to everyone and esp those due to test on 25th, it's my birthday so it'll be an extra lucky day for you!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

If only it were that simple :winkwink::winkwink: :haha::haha:


----------



## Conina

Hi graceyous and welcome!! Cute avatar!


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly67 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Butterfly :hi:, Bet I know why you've really offered to do this.....!!! Thanks for the no SS rule. A complete no, no ladies, anyone who slips up :trouble: there'll be trouble!!
> 
> This cycle I'm chilling, haven't worked out when I maybe Oing, had a 26 day cycle, then a 30 day cycle last time so don't know when to test and so far CD10 and not a sniff of a BD either....think I'll be lurking.....
> 
> Good luck to everyone and esp those due to test on 25th, it's my birthday so it'll be an extra lucky day for you!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> If only it were that simple :winkwink::winkwink: :haha::haha:Click to expand...

Ahh yes, those magical 2 little words 'if only'......:wacko:


----------



## Jodes2011

hey hun can you put me down to test on the 3rd October thanks so much x


----------



## klsltsp

i'd like to join :) i'll be testing Oct 3 :) it's my first month off of bcp, and i'm sooo excited that i ovulated :) i know how lucky that is.... good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## Hippiechick

HI,

Can you put me down as well please- this is my first over 35 post as I will be testing after my 35th bday which is sunday! It's our 10th cycle TCC - will be my second child (if it ever happens - my first is 17 in Oct) but will be my boyfriend's first- bit of a gap I know!!

Not absoloutely sure when testing but will be around 5th- like the others - I will have a better idea when I ovulate. 
xx


----------



## SuperAwesome

October 2 for me, please! Since my birthday is that week, I'd like a BFP, thanks very much!

I'm going to write my letter to Aunt Flo right now, actually.


----------



## lafaith

I will be testing the middle of october as af is due on 10/17/11. So good luck to all of us october testers! baby dust to all! lafaith:flower:


----------



## lafaith

testing in the middle of october af due 10/17/11! wishing all of us little pumpkins for october!


----------



## HPMINI

AF is due on about September 25th or 26th so I am thinking that if I am still waiting come October 1st that would be a good time to test. I'm not going to think about it until then because I don't want to obsess!! I'm remaining positive because I might as well be but I don't want to get my hopes up. I have my fingers crossed but who knows! Negativity won't help me!


----------



## Sheadknight

Oh! Please add me for October 4th! 
Everything crossed for and baby dust to all!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Sheadknight said:


> Oh! Please add me for October 4th!
> Everything crossed for and baby dust to all!

Ooh I'm down for October 4th too! Loads of October :bfp:s would be RAD. I'm 40 on the 17th and it would be the best pressie ever. Here's hoping. Am now officially post-ov and in the 2WW twilight zone/limbo/purgatory/hell. Lordy :wacko::loopy:


----------



## Sheadknight

October 4th is our day, KeeKee! I just KNOW IT! And heck yes - an awesome pressie indeed! :winkwink:


----------



## bblve

Hi Butterfly67! - 

Can I join in? I'll be testing on October 1st. :flower:


----------



## Hippiechick

Hi there,

Well got my smiley on my opk after I wrote my last msg - day 13 so bit earlier than normal. So I'll be testing on 4th. I'm not one who can't wait and testing as soon as poss. Even when Af has has been late - I've still not done so. xx


----------



## NAPzWife

Okay Please Put me down for October 4th and TWW post for extras :) got it


----------



## Abbys mommy

Butterfly67 said:


> Abbys mommy said:
> 
> 
> Mark me down for Oct 11th please and Thank you.
> 
> Good luck AM, hope you get a sticky one this time :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


Thank you for the hugs, Butterfly! I hope so too.


----------



## TerriLou

Hey, can you please put me down for 28 October as that is when FF predicts next AF? We'll see what happens throughout the cycle as mine are never regular. FXed everyone. :dust:


----------



## GreenFingers

Hi - I'd love to join, don't know the date yet as I am waiting for the :witch: to show so I can start my first round of IVF....so excited.

:dust: to all xx


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi hun, Can you please add me? AF will be due the 15th October. You know me though, i may just test a little bitty earlier. lol


----------



## keekeesaurus

Woah, I just had a look at the 2WW forum and there's way too much SS on there. It'll drive me mental :wacko:. So I've headed back to the cocoon of the over 35s. I'm only 3DPO, I don't need no crazy SS!


----------



## Butterfly67

keekeesaurus said:


> Woah, I just had a look at the 2WW forum and there's way too much SS on there. It'll drive me mental :wacko:. So I've headed back to the cocoon of the over 35s. I'm only 3DPO, I don't need no crazy SS!

Yeah, I went over there ONCE... :dohh:


----------



## shmoo75

Butterfly67 said:


> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> Woah, I just had a look at the 2WW forum and there's way too much SS on there. It'll drive me mental :wacko:. So I've headed back to the cocoon of the over 35s. I'm only 3DPO, I don't need no crazy SS!
> 
> Yeah, I went over there ONCE... :dohh:Click to expand...

:haha::haha: only once never again:haha::haha:

I just got a High on my CBFM:happydance::happydance::happydance: let the :sex: fest begin:happydance::happydance:


----------



## keekeesaurus

shmoo75 said:


> :haha::haha: only once never again:haha::haha:
> 
> I just got a High on my CBFM:happydance::happydance::happydance: let the :sex: fest begin:happydance::happydance:

Yeah, I won't be going back! 

Woo and yay for highs on CBFM! Have fun BDing and FXed you catch the eggy!
xxx


----------



## Wendyk07

keekeesaurus - i wouldnt go there either, its way to scary. lol

Start a thread here on the geriatric(lol) ttc area. Am sure there are loads of closet symptom spotters dying to come out. :)


----------



## keekeesaurus

Wendyk07 said:


> keekeesaurus - i wouldnt go there either, its way to scary. lol
> 
> Start a thread here on the geriatric(lol) ttc area. Am sure there are loads of closet symptom spotters dying to come out. :)

:rofl: I'm going to start one! I am! :haha:


----------



## Conina

Watch out! Indigo and dmom will go all :ninja::ninja::ninja: on your ass!


----------



## dachsundmom

Conina said:


> Watch out! Indigo and dmom will go all :ninja::ninja::ninja: on your ass!

:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:

I can't even go there! :haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

But wait! It's the _alternative_ 2WW thread. _No_ symptom spotting (unless you're crazy, or you have a death wish :ninja:!) but somewhere to not think about SS! I'll be posting about cooking/baking, cool stuff I find on the web (NOT TTC related), fash and trash goss, books (NOT TTC related!), films and other sh1t that seems to have been put to one side.

Sounds crazy but it might just work :winkwink:.


----------



## Butterfly67

I feel like I have seen those threads somewhere before :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## shmoo75

I think my body is really and trully gearing up to O as, I have just been flirting with the rather young and goodlooking postie that comes into my office:blush: I even made him blush too:haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Shmoo...you slut, you! :haha:

What did you do? :rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

Conina said:


> Watch out! Indigo and dmom will go all :ninja::ninja::ninja: on your ass!

That's right! https://www.myemoticons.com/images/emotions/angry/whip.gif


----------



## shmoo75

Indigo77 said:


> Shmoo...you slut, you! :haha:
> 
> What did you do? :rofl:

when he came in this morning I was all happy as that meant I had something to do and it came over all flirty and, then when he came back at 4pm he remembered my reaction to seeing him this morning and commented as I was happy to see him again. told him he was very nice and we didn't want the usual guy to come back as he is grumpy and he is very nice:haha::haha::haha: don't worry I will tell my OH he wont mind as, he is worse than me!!!(he's a butcher and they are terrible flirts with all their female customers!!!!!)


----------



## Indigo77

Flirting sounds like fun! I can't remember the last time I flirted....


----------



## shmoo75

you should give it ago. when they flirt back its a great moral boast:happydance::happydance:


----------



## SilverBirch

Hello Butterfly, seems like a long way off but can you put me down for the 18th? Thank you! :)


----------



## mummymurray74

Hi Butterfly, i will be over 35 testing in october i am ovulating in the next day or so, so when i actually confirm i will let you know, but can you put me down for the 10th!!!!!


----------



## supernoodles

Hey all :) I'm testing on the 3rd! Please add me :)


----------



## Ferne

Hello Butterfly,
Can you put me down for October 3? Thanks you so much!


----------



## manuiti

Just popping on quickly to wish everyone lots of luck and :dust:

Hubby's still away so no chance for me for any testing in October though I should finally be getting some SEX (never mind baby dancing, just gimme some sex!!!!) at the end of October... I'm gagging for it now and he's only been away 5 weeks, still another 5 to go! :headspin:

Anyway, hope there are lots and lots of :bfp: on this thread and I hope, in the nicest way possible, to see hardly any of you joining me on the November thread! :flower:


----------



## Milty

Ok I'm moving over here now. 

You can put me down for the 18th!

Thanks Butterfly


----------



## Gingersnaps

Hi:flower:
Could I join? I will be testing about the 4th of October and from there on out.
:rain:


----------



## shmoo75

:happydance::happydance::happydance: i am so freakin' happy right now!!!!! I GOT A PEAK ON MY CBFM THIS MORNING:happydance::happydance::happydance: I have put OH on :sex: alert for tonight and the next 3 nights. That should cover me!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Gingersnaps

Good luck Schmoo - Happy :sex:!

AFM - cm is drier today - no ewcm detected so think O'd overnight. Not the best bding this month but in with a slight chance - fx'd! I felt crampy on my left side yesterday and it is achy today so think all is in order.


----------



## shmoo75

FX for you have Gingersnaps that you have caught that eggie

Well, I am def leading up to O as had a + OPK and, my mood changed dramatically as in the slightest thing OH did or didn't do I was like :grr::gun::ninja::grr::gun::ninja::grr: inside tried not to show but some did leak out. Have sent him and DD off to his Mum and Dad's for a few hours so I can let my mood work its way out whilst doing some housework!!! Need to be sweetness and light to OH or, no :sex: for me!!! I find my moods are always worse when I am about to O:haha::haha: Oh the joys!!!


----------



## yoyojojo

Oct 29 for me


----------



## Gingersnaps

Hey, that is funny Schmoo - I was kind of short tempered Saturday and since you mention the mood OV thing - I bet that was it. All those hormones doing their job.

Hope you are keeping busy!

I had a werid day or maybe just bad luck. Both coffees I had were too strong and tasted yuck. Both from different places. Maybe an early - super early aversion to coffee or maybe bad luck. Werid though and it is not something I recall very often and twice in a day..well. Off to have another cup today and will see if yesterday was a fluke!


----------



## Conina

Hi Butterfly, I finally have a date for testing!! AF probably due around 10 October, but I'll be on my holidays!! :plane::shipw::icecream::wine: (can you tell I'm excited??) so won't test til I get home. That'll be 13 october if she hasn't shown


----------



## HPMINI

Sad times. I'm out. AF showed up yesterday and I so had my fingers crossed for a good month. Oh well - off to the spa today and then will start all over again this month. I need to ask my husband whether he wants to know when O days are or whether it wouldn't help.


----------



## Butterfly67

Conina, have a lovely holiday :happydance:

HPMINI - sorry the :witch: got you - maybe yo will have another go for October? :hugs:


----------



## HPMINI

Thanks Butterfly67. Definitely will try again for October. I'm a bit gutted really and I don't want to stress the DH with it. Have realised though that he's working M-F, 9-5 for the next two months which will help with timing. 
And this month I'd had the most excruciating pain in my BBs. They were sore from O to AF. I'm glad that they are better now!


----------



## dachsundmom

Gingersnaps said:


> Hey, that is funny Schmoo - I was kind of short tempered Saturday and since you mention the mood OV thing - I bet that was it. All those hormones doing their job.
> 
> Hope you are keeping busy!
> 
> I had a werid day or maybe just bad luck. Both coffees I had were too strong and tasted yuck. Both from different places. Maybe an early - super early aversion to coffee or maybe bad luck. Werid though and it is not something I recall very often and twice in a day..well. Off to have another cup today and will see if yesterday was a fluke!

This sounds a lot like symptom spotting.:haha:

:ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Gingersnaps said:
> 
> 
> Hey, that is funny Schmoo - I was kind of short tempered Saturday and since you mention the mood OV thing - I bet that was it. All those hormones doing their job.
> 
> Hope you are keeping busy!
> 
> I had a werid day or maybe just bad luck. Both coffees I had were too strong and tasted yuck. Both from different places. Maybe an early - super early aversion to coffee or maybe bad luck. Werid though and it is not something I recall very often and twice in a day..well. Off to have another cup today and will see if yesterday was a fluke!
> 
> This sounds a lot like symptom spotting.:haha:
> 
> :ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja:Click to expand...

Oh yes, well spotted Dmom, I was not on my toes there!!

*NO SYMPTOM SPOTTING ALLOWED!!*

Or I will banish you to the TWW Section and you will come back feeling like you need a holiday lol :haha::haha:


----------



## Gingersnaps

Butterfly67 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gingersnaps said:
> 
> 
> Hey, that is funny Schmoo - I was kind of short tempered Saturday and since you mention the mood OV thing - I bet that was it. All those hormones doing their job.
> 
> Hope you are keeping busy!
> 
> I had a werid day or maybe just bad luck. Both coffees I had were too strong and tasted yuck. Both from different places. Maybe an early - super early aversion to coffee or maybe bad luck. Werid though and it is not something I recall very often and twice in a day..well. Off to have another cup today and will see if yesterday was a fluke!
> 
> This sounds a lot like symptom spotting.:haha:
> 
> :ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes, well spotted Dmom, I was not on my toes there!!
> 
> *NO SYMPTOM SPOTTING ALLOWED!!*
> 
> Or I will banish you to the TWW Section and you will come back feeling like you need a holiday lol :haha::haha:Click to expand...

Oh dear - I did not read the rules:blush:

hehe - I have poped in the tww section - only a bit tho


----------



## Jax41

HPMINI said:


> Thanks Butterfly67. Definitely will try again for October. I'm a bit gutted really and I don't want to stress the DH with it. Have realised though that he's working M-F, 9-5 for the next two months which will help with timing.
> And this month I'd had the most excruciating pain in my BBs. They were sore from O to AF. I'm glad that they are better now!

HPMINI :hugs: know how you're feeling, I'm getting to the point where I'm going to have get my DH by the throat as he just don't get it, and there was me thinking it would all be so easy!!!:shrug:

Good luck for next cycle lovely x

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Lucky7s

HI all! 
Can you add me to OCT 6th please!

Afraid to SS by accident.. 
I'm 35 - TTC first baby.. I'm on 10th cycle but my OBGYN said technically 2nd cycle since I had a chemical in July. Which I found to be interesting, did not know that you start over every time you get a bfp. Anyways.. I started charting... and I have been doing opk's but never got a positive although I have in the past. So it's very weird, ever since chemical my cycle is off. DH and I have been doing the deed a lot.. and I've used preseed and softcups this month. So here's to hoping I get my Summer baby.. I really want one! or 2!

yay
good luck to all baby dust!


----------



## arlosmama

Hi Butterfly...I know I wasn't supposed to test until October 1...but I broke down and actually got a BFP today...I will let you know if anything changes on my end...thanks!


----------



## Butterfly67

Lucky7s said:


> HI all!
> Can you add me to OCT 6th please!
> 
> Afraid to SS by accident..
> I'm 35 - TTC first baby.. I'm on 10th cycle but my OBGYN said technically 2nd cycle since I had a chemical in July. Which I found to be interesting, did not know that you start over every time you get a bfp. Anyways.. I started charting... and I have been doing opk's but never got a positive although I have in the past. So it's very weird, ever since chemical my cycle is off. DH and I have been doing the deed a lot.. and I've used preseed and softcups this month. So here's to hoping I get my Summer baby.. I really want one! or 2!
> 
> yay
> good luck to all baby dust!

Hi Lucky7s, good luck to you and sorry about your chemical in July :hugs::hugs: I have heard quite a few people have off cycles for a few months after a chemical so don't stress too much :hugs:



arlosmama said:


> Hi Butterfly...I know I wasn't supposed to test until October 1...but I broke down and actually got a BFP today...I will let you know if anything changes on my end...thanks!

Wow, congrats arlosmama, our first :bfp: :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Bluebell bun

Can you put me down for the 27 th october please?


----------



## Conina

Yay arlosmama!!! :yipee::yipee: H&H 9 months!!


----------



## valb

Hi ladies, my 1st post here, I will be testing 6th October. Good luck everyone.
xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

valb said:


> Hi ladies, my 1st post here, I will be testing 6th October. Good luck everyone.
> xxx

:hi: val and welcome, good luck for this month :hugs:


----------



## tinkershell

Good Afternoon Ladies

I will be testing in October, but not sure on date yet, so will keep you posted if thats ok.

Congratulation arlosmama on your :bfp:

:dust::dust::dust: to us all for October :flower:


----------



## mummymurray74

Hi i ovulated so can you put me down for 10th/11th october, even though i have a dilemma!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

mummymurray74 said:


> Hi i ovulated so can you put me down for 10th/11th october, even though i have a dilemma!!!

Will do. What dilemma do you have MM74? :wacko:


----------



## Lucky7s

YAY Congrats Arlosmama that's so awesome! 

Thanks Butterfly67 I'm not stressing too much! Just want my Summer baby!


----------



## mummymurray74

Butterfly67 said:


> mummymurray74 said:
> 
> 
> Hi i ovulated so can you put me down for 10th/11th october, even though i have a dilemma!!!
> 
> Will do. What dilemma do you have MM74? :wacko:Click to expand...

They have given me my date for my hSG.....next tuesday...6 days before af 10dpo???? They know as i have told them but they dont seem bothered, just said they would do a pg test before, but my dilemma is it wouldnt show up that early would it?? x:hugs::cry:


----------



## savvyluv

Love to join this thread..... I'm going to test on 3rd October.


----------



## Butterfly67

Welcome savvyluv! 

MM74 it is quite possible that you can get a + at 10dpo - most likely on a FRER - it would just be a faint line but could be there.:hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Arlosmama, brilliant news! :happydance:Hope the October testing thread will be a bumper :bfp: fest.

Welcome Val and Savvy :hi:.

AF less than a week away and I can feel the hag circling overhead and hear her cackling. :growlmad:. Bog off witchy. You ain't welcome around here.


----------



## sadie

Hello butterfly! Thanks for doing this. I am due to test on oct 4.


----------



## shmoo75

Butterfly - can you change my testing date to 8th Oct please. FF has finally confirmed O as CD21 for me so I will be testing at 12DPO. I will try and hold out as long as possible but, we all know I will cave and test early!!!:haha::haha:


----------



## valb

I get the feeling some of you know each other fairly well lol


----------



## dachsundmom

shmoo75 said:


> Butterfly - can you change my testing date to 8th Oct please. FF has finally confirmed O as CD21 for me so I will be testing at 12DPO. I will try and hold out as long as possible but, we all know I will cave and test early!!!:haha::haha:

I lay bets that you'll start testing at 9DPO! :haha:


----------



## Graceyous

AF arrived early. So new test date 24th Oct hopefully be about 14DPO then. Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Milty

valb said:


> I get the feeling some of you know each other fairly well lol

The longer you hang out in here the more you get to know everyone!


----------



## hugs3409

May I join? FF is telling me to wait until the 13th to test, however is giving me the 2nd as my AF date, so not sure what date you want. I will probably start testing the 1st or 2nd.


----------



## sumatwsimit

Graceyous said:


> AF arrived early. So new test date 24th Oct hopefully be about 14DPO then. Good luck to everyone else!

hey grace, me and you both hun. :hugs: 

butterfly purleez can you put me down for the 25th to test. and yes i am really going to test on the 25th, i've wasted so much on tests this month it's embarrassing :blush:


----------



## lilmama6

HI new to the boards I will be testing on the 5th. Would love to join you all. Hope to see lots of :bfp:


----------



## Milty

Ok weird thing I just noticed. 

My friend not on BNB is TTC and she said she O'ing 3 days early this month by her chart. Now I think I just got my dip and seeing other signs as well. I thought that is odd. 

Sooo being a chart stalker I look at a few of you guys and several of you are looking like you just O'd or are fixing to on CD 12 or 13 or so which appears to be early. 

Have I finally lost it? Or is anyone else seeing this?


----------



## dachsundmom

I am an early OV'r. This cycle is actually later for me, lol.


----------



## shmoo75

I O'd early for me CD21(normally earliest is CD28!!!!)very strange. Well we will be testing In October maybe thats the supernatural link?


----------



## dachsundmom

shmoo75 said:


> I O'd early for me CD21(normally earliest is CD28!!!!)very strange. Well we will be testing In October maybe thats the supernatural link?

Think pumpkin! :hugs:


----------



## Milty

dachsundmon: you usually O before CD13?


----------



## dachsundmom

I usually OV CD10...CD12 has been my latest.


----------



## Butterfly67

I more often than not O on cd13 - not sure if I have already O'd this month with a temp spike today and dark OPKs...


----------



## StarSign

Butterfly67 said:


> I more often than not O on cd13 - not sure if I have already O'd this month with a temp spike today and dark OPKs...

Did you do anything diff this cycle (supps, etc.?). I'll pre-emptively say based on info from previous cycles, that you may have Ov'ed. Dmom's checking tom., so you'll know for sure shortly ;)


----------



## hugs3409

I OV'd earlier as well :) about 4-5 days sooner then normal


----------



## dachsundmom

hugs3409 said:


> I OV'd earlier as well :) about 4-5 days sooner then normal

Chart is amazing!


----------



## hugs3409

Thanks Dmom, makes me feel better lol, as you know I am clueless to this charting and temping thing lol. I am trying to get my temps the same time each day, but its been hard with my sleep habits lol, glad for the temp adjuster lol.


----------



## Milty

Butterfly67 said:


> I more often than not O on cd13 - not sure if I have already O'd this month with a temp spike today and dark OPKs...

Looks like you might have O'd already


----------



## Indigo77

BFN for me (Oct 1), 
but I should be testing again on Oct 31st! 

BOOOO!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Indigo77 said:


> BFN for me (Oct 1),
> but I should be texting again on Oct 31st!
> 
> BOOOO!

Booo indeed! :hugs:. 

I have been up since stupid o' clock (05:30) and I can feel AF a-coming. My tum is enormous, I have cramps and I want to wake my OH up and have a fight for no good reason. So I'm pre-empting being out for Oct 4th testing and will update accordingly here when the witch touches down. 
So I'll also be testing Oct 31st if all goes to plan :thumbup:.

I know, it ain't over till the hag cackles but I'm in an NMA state of mind so....


----------



## Butterfly67

Yeah thanks ladies, I think I might have missed the window this month unless I O'd in the evening, even if the mutant swimmers could find their way there :nope:

:hugs: Indigo, will put you down for 31st as well.

ETA - hugs your chart does look great

SS - the only things I think that were different were that I took some anti-inflammatory meds for my back for a couple of days and the fact that I had a medium haul flight on cd11


----------



## dachsundmom

M, I think CD11 is it.


----------



## Jodes2011

Butterfly67 said:


> Yeah thanks ladies, I think I might have missed the window this month unless I O'd in the evening, even if the mutant swimmers could find their way there :nope:
> 
> :hugs: Indigo, will put you down for 31st as well.
> 
> ETA - hugs your chart does look great
> 
> SS - the only things I think that were different were that I took some anti-inflammatory meds for my back for a couple of days and the fact that I had a medium haul flight on cd11

sorry butterfly and indigo what a bummer :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Natsby

You can put me down for 3rd Oct, so far so negative, but I still feel hopeful. God knows why, nothing has changed from the last 12 bfns.


----------



## Jodes2011

Natsby said:


> You can put me down for 3rd Oct, so far so negative, but I still feel hopeful. God knows why, nothing has changed from the last 12 bfns.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

bfn so far, but I am confused about my chart anyway. Since I OV earlier then FF thought I would, it moved my AF date to the 2nd, but that makes me only 8 dpo lol. So I am not sure when AF is due haha. oh well


----------



## sumatwsimit

Indigo77 said:


> BFN for me (Oct 1),
> but I should be texting again on Oct 31st!
> 
> BOOOO!

roll on october i say, :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

sumatwsimit said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> BFN for me (Oct 1),
> but I should be texting again on Oct 31st!
> 
> BOOOO!
> 
> roll on october i say, :hugs:Click to expand...

cute pic :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> M, I think CD11 is it.

Looks like we swapped :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> M, I think CD11 is it.
> 
> Looks like we swapped :cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Your timing is good.


----------



## SuperAwesome

Well, the witch got me early. Can you believe that shit? 
_
*Stomps off and shoves head in a bucket of cream cheese icing*

_I shall send all my BFP vibes to the rest of you ladies-in-waiting!!


----------



## dachsundmom

SuperAwesome said:


> Well, the witch got me early. Can you believe that shit?
> _
> *Stomps off and shoves head in a bucket of cream cheese icing*
> 
> _I shall send all my BFP vibes to the rest of you ladies-in-waiting!!

Damn! :growlmad:


----------



## Jodes2011

sorry super :hugs: i think i'll be joining you shortly

i've hated september cycle from ovulation to this stupid crap testing :cry:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> sorry super :hugs: i think i'll be joining you shortly
> 
> i've hated september cycle from ovulation to this stupid crap testing :cry:

Super :hugs::hugs:Looks like september has been crap all round for us all ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Conina

:hugs::hugs:Super. But are you gonna be testing again in October?


----------



## dachsundmom

Ain't that the truth, lol.


----------



## SuperAwesome

Jodes2011 said:


> sorry super :hugs: i think i'll be joining you shortly

Oh no! :(


----------



## SuperAwesome

Conina said:


> But are you gonna be testing again in October?

Ooooh, yes I will be! 

(This is how slow I am when I give up coffee!)

Also, during my TWW I'll be at a conference in San Diego. So that'll keep my head occupied.


----------



## Sus09

Jodes2011 said:


> sorry super :hugs: i think i'll be joining you shortly
> 
> i've hated september cycle from ovulation to this stupid crap testing :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## googly

Hey Butterfly, can you put me down for 28 Oct? Thanks!

SuperA - sorry about the early AF dude, that sucks! :hugs:

Jodes - hang in there :hugs:

Natsby - GL!!!

Butterfly - your timing looks perfect for ov no? one on the day of, one the day after? I'd be pretty happy with that :thumbup:


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi girls, 

Here are the stats for September. 



Testers: 67
Results: 51

Excluding the unknowns

Witch - 74.5% 
BFP - 25.5%

Including the unknowns

Witch - 56.7%
BFP - 19.4%
Unknown - 23.9%


----------



## fairytoes

Hi 
Could you please add me for testing on 17/10. Thanks!:flower:


----------



## Wendyk07

Am not holding out much hope for this cycle. DH hasnt been well so we've only managed to dtd once(yesterday). No idea whether i have o'd or have still to o as my temps are all over the place and i havent OPK'd. :(


----------



## Jodes2011

Wendyk07 said:


> Am not holding out much hope for this cycle. DH hasnt been well so we've only managed to dtd once(yesterday). No idea whether i have o'd or have still to o as my temps are all over the place and i havent OPK'd. :(

:hugs::hugs::hugs: wendy going from your last cycle you ovulated on CD12 and if you get a few more temp rises i reckon its either today or yesterday you ovulated. Will have to see what the next few days bring :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: sorry hun about your dh


----------



## hugs3409

I don't know lol with that dip on Friday?? I wonder if that was O day, though don't listen to me, I haven't a clue what I am talking about lol. I think you got it covered :) all it takes is once :) fx'd


----------



## Indigo77

When are you testing, Hugs?


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs...did you get a positive on your saliva scope on CD12?


----------



## hugs3409

I have not gotten anything on my saliva scope :( 

I tested yesterday and today and got bfn, will try again tomorrow :)


----------



## RNTTC2011

Can you put me down for Oct 22. AF due on 24th but I know I will test earlier! FX'd this is my month, otherwise I will be going to seek medical help... I'm worried about my progesterone levels since I started temping last cycle. This month hasn't started out great with OH sick with a bad cold, but luckily I usually O later in my cycle. Will start POAS tomorrow just in case it's earlier than usual. GL to everyone and :dust: to us all!


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Put me down for good ol' Halloweenie (Oct 31st)!! Hopefully the :witch: will be so busy scaring all the trick-or-treaters that she'll forget all about me :winkwink:


----------



## Indigo77

OvenBunWanted said:


> Put me down for good ol' Halloweenie (Oct 31st)!! Hopefully the :witch: will be so busy scaring all the trick-or-treaters that she'll forget all about me :winkwink:

Everyone testing on Oct 31st will get a BFP! :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Indigo77 said:


> OvenBunWanted said:
> 
> 
> Put me down for good ol' Halloweenie (Oct 31st)!! Hopefully the :witch: will be so busy scaring all the trick-or-treaters that she'll forget all about me :winkwink:
> 
> Everyone testing on Oct 31st will get a BFP! :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with a little magic in the air and a busy :witch:!! ...and if all else fails, at least there'll be lots of candy to drown the sorrows :winkwink:
FX for our :bfp:


----------



## Ferne

It's just a little more than an hour away from midnight my time. The :witch: comes every 25 days, like clockwork. She never made it this month!

I got my :bfp:'s on Thursday (yes, I took 4 tests that day). I got :bfp:'s on Friday, on Saturday and, today, I used my last FRER. The line got darker every day. The digitals still read "yes +" and "pregnant".

I think it's finally safe to call it now (despite my ticker saying the egg is still making it's way through the fallopian tube - disturbing). 

I'm PREGNANT! FINALLY! 

Although I officially joined last month, I've been following many of you since I started. I'm crossing my fingers and sending my best wishes for MANY :bfp:'s this month!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

I'll be watching for your BFPs!!! 

xoxoxox


----------



## Sus09

Congratulations Ferne!!!


----------



## Natsby

Congrats Ferne! Happy and healthy nine months!

Well I´m out for this month. AF arrived nice and on time and I´m trying to remember how lucky I am at least to have a regular cycle. Still going to call the fertility clinic today and make an appointment. Ho hum, how did we get here? two years on and no baby? 
Good luck to everyone still waiting to test!!


----------



## mummymurray74

Natsby said:


> Congrats Ferne! Happy and healthy nine months!
> 
> Well I´m out for this month. AF arrived nice and on time and I´m trying to remember how lucky I am at least to have a regular cycle. Still going to call the fertility clinic today and make an appointment. Ho hum, how did we get here? two years on and no baby?
> Good luck to everyone still waiting to test!!


Sorry natsby:cry: :nope:big:hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx7


----------



## Desperado167

Natsby said:


> Congrats Ferne! Happy and healthy nine months!
> 
> Well I´m out for this month. AF arrived nice and on time and I´m trying to remember how lucky I am at least to have a regular cycle. Still going to call the fertility clinic today and make an appointment. Ho hum, how did we get here? two years on and no baby?
> Good luck to everyone still waiting to test!!

Awk nats ,big hugs ,but Good luck on the clinic ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Congrats ferne,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Natsby said:


> Congrats Ferne! Happy and healthy nine months!
> 
> Well I´m out for this month. AF arrived nice and on time and I´m trying to remember how lucky I am at least to have a regular cycle. Still going to call the fertility clinic today and make an appointment. Ho hum, how did we get here? two years on and no baby?
> Good luck to everyone still waiting to test!!

Nat here's some :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: are you still doing acupunture? xxxx


----------



## goldie66

Congratulations Ferne

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:



:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
To everyone else...



https://lt3f.lilypie.com/kLHGp1.png


----------



## Wendyk07

Morning girls :hi:

Dh is finally better but we've probably missed our chance this month so i am not going to obcess or POAS from 7dpo lol. 

Huge congratulations to Ferne. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months. :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Nats!!!!!!


https://itstartswithonestep.files.wordpress.com/2011/04/sorry.jpg


----------



## Butterfly67

Ferne said:


> ...
> 
> I think it's finally safe to call it now (despite my ticker saying the egg is still making it's way through the fallopian tube - disturbing).
> 
> ...

Congrats Ferne - yes that ticker is a bit weird isn't it - I thought that it got fertilised and then went down the FT and then implantation occurred and only after that did it produce the hcg for a + pg test - but what do I know :rofl:

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Natsby

Jodes2011 said:


> Natsby said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Ferne! Happy and healthy nine months!
> 
> Well I´m out for this month. AF arrived nice and on time and I´m trying to remember how lucky I am at least to have a regular cycle. Still going to call the fertility clinic today and make an appointment. Ho hum, how did we get here? two years on and no baby?
> Good luck to everyone still waiting to test!!
> 
> Nat here's some :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: are you still doing acupunture? xxxxClick to expand...

Thanks for the hugs. Yes I am still keeping up the accupuncture, I do think it helps, just not enough just yet.

Dmom :hugs: thank you, that was so sweet of you!!


----------



## 2ndat40

Flirting, what's flirting?? 
To my dh, grabbing my boob and saying "wanna do it" is flirting.
:wacko:


----------



## Indigo77

Congrats Ferne! :hug:


Sorry Nat...:hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

I just wanted to stop by and wish you all a lot of LUCK and positive HPTs this cycle! Can't wait to see all your happy news!!!


----------



## Sheadknight

Congrats to Ferne! 
Sorries to Nat... :(


----------



## wana b a mom

hello everybody!:hi: 
I would like to give it another try this month, can I please be down for October 29th? thanks!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

You will get a positive if you wait until the 31st...:haha:


----------



## Sus09

:hugs:Oh Nats, I am so sor

ry! :hugs::hugs:
September has been bad for some of us. Sending you a massive hug from Cardiff.


----------



## RNTTC2011

Ferne said:


> It's just a little more than an hour away from midnight my time. The :witch: comes every 25 days, like clockwork. She never made it this month!
> 
> I got my :bfp:'s on Thursday (yes, I took 4 tests that day). I got :bfp:'s on Friday, on Saturday and, today, I used my last FRER. The line got darker every day. The digitals still read "yes +" and "pregnant".
> 
> I think it's finally safe to call it now (despite my ticker saying the egg is still making it's way through the fallopian tube - disturbing).
> 
> I'm PREGNANT! FINALLY!
> 
> Although I officially joined last month, I've been following many of you since I started. I'm crossing my fingers and sending my best wishes for MANY :bfp:'s this month!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> I'll be watching for your BFPs!!!
> 
> xoxoxox

:happydance: Ferne! H&H 9 months!!


----------



## RNTTC2011

2ndat40 said:


> Flirting, what's flirting??
> To my dh, grabbing my boob and saying "wanna do it" is flirting.
> :wacko:

It has taken me 6 years with my DH to get him to stop doing that! Sometimes he forgets :haha: Sometimes to be funny I grab his junk and say "wanna do it" and he says yes. Why can't we be wired like them sometimes?? :dohh:


----------



## Lucky7s

Congrats Ferne!! WOO HOO

Ugh.. my DH grabs my boobs all the time.. sometimes its frustrating cuz they're sensitive.. SO ANNOYING!


----------



## RNTTC2011

I totally agree! This last cycle they were extra painful leading up to AF and he kept touching them and THEN asking if they hurt still... Such a MAN!:dohh: But I love him and so give in sometimes when he does that...:blush:


----------



## supernoodles

hey lovely ladies...

I'm out. Stupid :witch: got me :(

Lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to everyone else.


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs: supernoodles


----------



## keekeesaurus

Congrats Ferne! Wonderful news :hugs:

I'm out - the witch hag arrived with a bang :growlmad:. 
Can you put me down for the 26th? Ta.


----------



## klsltsp

Well the witch showed up this morning :( so i'm out. But i do have a short cycle so you can put me back down for Oct 28. Thanks. Good luck to you other ladies.


----------



## Kirsty H

Congratulations Ferne! H & H nine months!

Can you please put me on the list for testing on the 16th? Although I'm sure I will be testing before then. :D


----------



## Indigo77

Sorry Noodles, Keekee, kls....:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Am testing on October the ninth butterfly ,:hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

supernoodles, keekeesaurus &, klsltsp - :hugs::hugs::hugs: to all 3 of you horrible ole bitch bag here's to hoping this is her last visit to you all for the nxt 9mths

AFM - I will start poas as soon as my new IC's arrive as all I had were evil one step ones and I am not using FRER or CB Digi they are only bought out once I have strongish 2nd lines on the IC's


----------



## mummymurray74

Well just got back.....They cancelled my HSG themselves because they took my urine and put it through their pregnancy test machine and it came back BORDERLINE!!!!!!!!

OMG!!!!!OMG!!!!!!OMG!!!!!!!

I asked her what that meant and she said it wasnt negative, so she took my bloods and has run an HCG test to get the HCG count, she told me to ring at 3 for the results......

I rang at 3 and they are still in the lab being tested!!!!!!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRR!

She has told me to ring at 5.30 to get the results

I just wasnt expecting this at all!!!!! Ive been a state all afternoon now i have to wait another 2 hours!!!!!

My scan was completely normal..ovaries,uterus etc all fine! She said that they wouldnt see anything this early on a scan with regard to pregnancy till around 5 weeks.......


----------



## Sheadknight

OMG!!!! FX for you MummyMurray! Oh hooray!!!![-o&lt;


----------



## sadie

Hi butterfly, i'm with a BFP at the moment! Thanks!


----------



## Sheadknight

Congrats, Sadie! :)


----------



## Ferne

CONGRATS SADIE!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


And MM74,:shock: are you kidding me? This is so exciting! :dance: FX for you!!!

Just under an hour to go!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

OMG I can't keep up with all of these :haha::haha:

MM74 I thought your chart was looking good :thumbup:

Congrats again sadie and Ferne can I add you in too now please? :happydance::happydance:

ETA Oh I did add you in already!!


----------



## Lucky7s

12 DPO My temp dropped below coverline. THis is my first time temping, does this just mean that's it? Also does that mean I have short LP? I know I won't get my period until possibly Thursday or Friday.. weird that it dropped so low so quick.. oh well.. I'm pretty bummed I had a good feeling about this month :(


----------



## Wendyk07

:wohoo: Congratulations Sadie :wohoo:


----------



## Wendyk07

Lucky7s said:


> 12 DPO My temp dropped below coverline. THis is my first time temping, does this just mean that's it? Also does that mean I have short LP? I know I won't get my period until possibly Thursday or Friday.. weird that it dropped so low so quick.. oh well.. I'm pretty bummed I had a good feeling about this month :(

Am new to charting hun but a drop below the coverline for me last cycle was the day AF came. Dmom,NS,butterfly and the girls that have been temping for a while would be better to advise. :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Lucky7s said:


> 12 DPO My temp dropped below coverline. THis is my first time temping, does this just mean that's it? Also does that mean I have short LP? I know I won't get my period until possibly Thursday or Friday.. weird that it dropped so low so quick.. oh well.. I'm pretty bummed I had a good feeling about this month :(

Do you have a link to your chart Lucky?


----------



## sadie

Thanks girls! Now lets just how it sticks!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

sadie said:


> Thanks girls! Now lets just how it sticks!!!

You're good! I'm still manifesting.:hugs:


----------



## sadie

We need u, dmom!


----------



## dachsundmom

sadie said:


> We need u, dmom!

Stop it......:blush::hugs:


----------



## Lucky7s

Trying to figure out how to share my chart.. one sec!


----------



## Lucky7s

Butterfly67 said:


> Lucky7s said:
> 
> 
> 12 DPO My temp dropped below coverline. THis is my first time temping, does this just mean that's it? Also does that mean I have short LP? I know I won't get my period until possibly Thursday or Friday.. weird that it dropped so low so quick.. oh well.. I'm pretty bummed I had a good feeling about this month :(
> 
> Do you have a link to your chart Lucky?Click to expand...



I started temping CD11 I know next months will be better!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/33f21b


----------



## Butterfly67

Lucky7s said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky7s said:
> 
> 
> 12 DPO My temp dropped below coverline. THis is my first time temping, does this just mean that's it? Also does that mean I have short LP? I know I won't get my period until possibly Thursday or Friday.. weird that it dropped so low so quick.. oh well.. I'm pretty bummed I had a good feeling about this month :(
> 
> Do you have a link to your chart Lucky?Click to expand...
> 
> I started temping CD11 I know next months will be better!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/33f21bClick to expand...

Thanks Lucky, I have to admit it does look like the :witch: would arrive tomorrow but FX I'm wrong :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Lucky7s said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky7s said:
> 
> 
> 12 DPO My temp dropped below coverline. THis is my first time temping, does this just mean that's it? Also does that mean I have short LP? I know I won't get my period until possibly Thursday or Friday.. weird that it dropped so low so quick.. oh well.. I'm pretty bummed I had a good feeling about this month :(
> 
> Do you have a link to your chart Lucky?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I started temping CD11 I know next months will be better!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/33f21bClick to expand...

Bc you have had your temp fall for two days and now it's dipped below coverline, I think the witch will be landing soon.

I am so sorry.:hugs:


----------



## Lucky7s

Ya I think it's coming to.. .Just thought it was weird that it drops a few days before.. not the day of. I'm usually very regular and I'm supposed to get AF Thursday or Friday. 
Thank you Ladies! 
I had a chemical back in July so I'm all off.. Hopefully next month the tracking will be better and I'll be more aware of when I O!


----------



## dachsundmom

I get a drop for 2 days prior to AF.


----------



## SilverBirch

I'm having a weird cycle. Ever since I've been CBFMing I've allegedly ov'd on cd19 out of 27, which seems pretty late to me. This month apparently cd15, which sounds better (or alternatively all the sticks have gone to pot!)
Oh well, best get back to the BDing!
Pumpkins to you all! :)


----------



## Milty

my cycle is weird this month too. :shrug:

I almost always O on CD 15 but sometimes do on CD 14. Well this month my temps were way lower than normal but I started getting EWCM early. Then my temp shot up and now is back down. 

This is really really weird. I usually know 2 to 3 days before I O because of O cramps. It starts out small then works up to the big day. Tomorrow is CD 15 and zero sign of O. 

Last month I quit temping early because I was tired of it all and ended up having a 29 day cycle. I've had 28 day ones maybe 2 times a year but I havn't had anything over 28 days in the last 3 years. 

I think it is all because I turned 38 in Aug. :wacko:


----------



## Wendyk07

Morning girls, 

Its definatley a weird cycle for me this time around as well. My temps are all over the place and i dont know if i O'd. Will just have to wait this one out i think until AF due date. :)


----------



## VIKK1

Hi can I join you, my official test date is 17th October

Thanks


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi Vikki :hi:

Welcome aboard. Good luck for the 17th :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Wendy...It looks like you Oed on CD11.
Milty...It looks like you Oed on CD12, and a 1 day variation is nothing to worry about....


----------



## Rashaa

mummymurray74 said:


> Well just got back.....They cancelled my HSG themselves because they took my urine and put it through their pregnancy test machine and it came back BORDERLINE!!!!!!!!
> 
> OMG!!!!!OMG!!!!!!OMG!!!!!!!
> 
> I asked her what that meant and she said it wasnt negative, so she took my bloods and has run an HCG test to get the HCG count, she told me to ring at 3 for the results......
> 
> I rang at 3 and they are still in the lab being tested!!!!!!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRR!
> 
> She has told me to ring at 5.30 to get the results
> 
> I just wasnt expecting this at all!!!!! Ive been a state all afternoon now i have to wait another 2 hours!!!!!
> 
> My scan was completely normal..ovaries,uterus etc all fine! She said that they wouldnt see anything this early on a scan with regard to pregnancy till around 5 weeks.......


That sounds like me... I caught my pregnancy VERY early...and got a positive but low hit in HCG....my hysteroscopic resection was cancelled for next month..and I am going back to retest HCG on progesterone tomorrow or Friday..but the lines have been getting darker and darker..

Sorry to go off on a tangent.....

CONGRATS on the :bfp: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance::happydance: H & H 9 months... have you heard since yesterday?


----------



## Ferne

Rashaa said:


> mummymurray74 said:
> 
> 
> Well just got back.....They cancelled my HSG themselves because they took my urine and put it through their pregnancy test machine and it came back BORDERLINE!!!!!!!!
> 
> OMG!!!!!OMG!!!!!!OMG!!!!!!!
> 
> I asked her what that meant and she said it wasnt negative, so she took my bloods and has run an HCG test to get the HCG count, she told me to ring at 3 for the results......
> 
> I rang at 3 and they are still in the lab being tested!!!!!!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRR!
> 
> She has told me to ring at 5.30 to get the results
> 
> I just wasnt expecting this at all!!!!! Ive been a state all afternoon now i have to wait another 2 hours!!!!!
> 
> My scan was completely normal..ovaries,uterus etc all fine! She said that they wouldnt see anything this early on a scan with regard to pregnancy till around 5 weeks.......
> 
> 
> That sounds like me... I caught my pregnancy VERY early...and got a positive but low hit in HCG....my hysteroscopic resection was cancelled for next month..and I am going back to retest HCG on progesterone tomorrow or Friday..but the lines have been getting darker and darker..
> 
> Sorry to go off on a tangent.....
> 
> CONGRATS on the :bfp: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance::happydance: H & H 9 months... have you heard since yesterday?Click to expand...

MM74 you got a BFP?

CONGRATULATIONS!!! H&H 9!


----------



## Sheadknight

I know I'm on the list to have tested yesterday, but I just couldn't bring myself to do it. I don't want to see that lonely pink line. I'm sure I'll crack soon - and if not, AF is due anytime between tomorrow and Saturday, so I should know *something* soon. :shrug:


----------



## Wendyk07

Sheadknight said:


> I know I'm on the list to have tested yesterday, but I just couldn't bring myself to do it. I don't want to see that lonely pink line. I'm sure I'll crack soon - and if not, AF is due anytime between tomorrow and Saturday, so I should know *something* soon. :shrug:

:hugs:


----------



## Lucky7s

Got the wicked AF... boooo 
Oddly enough very early.. CD26. Very Early for me. My last cycle was 30 days. 
Very Strange... I think since I had a Chemical in July my cycles are still trying to adjust. I'm excited to Chart for this next month.. gonna do the SMEP again that's what I did when I got Chemical. 
Thanks ladies for your help and Baby dust and BFP's To all!!

V


----------



## Milty

This is a very werid cycle month. I've tracked my cycles for off and on for about 15 years and never had one like this month. It's strange.


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty said:


> This is a very werid cycle month. I've tracked my cycles for off and on for about 15 years and never had one like this month. It's strange.

How so?


----------



## Milty

In the last three years I've had 38 cycles before this one. They have been broken out as follows:

27 CD 12 LP O CD 15: 30
28 CD 12 LP O CD 16: 5
26 CD 12 LP O CD 14: 2
29 CD 12 LP O CD 17: 1

I have not charted all these cycles as far as temps go but I have kept a calendar and noted each item. My body is sooo predictable its not even funny. AF used to come at 8:00 at night but it has started to very a few hours up and down this year. Starting 3 days before I O I will begin to get twinges in my overies that gradually increase to all out cramps. On my O day I'm very sensitive to it. Usually I will O from my left ovary then my right. If my right goes first it is always more painful. I usually have EWCM for 4 days; 3 before O 1 after. I could probably tell you 20 more things that I notice but I don't want you to think I'm to weird.

Well starting in Aug. also my B-day month I had one of my 26 day cycles. Odd but I've had one before. Then in Sept. I had a 29 Day cycle. I knew it had been a long time for one of those but I started looking last night and realized it has been 6.5 years since I've had a cycle that long. 

Now this month is all messed up. I don't know where to begin everything is wrong. It's like this nothing is the way it should be.


----------



## dachsundmom

You're not weird, but you do have a perfect LP.:thumbup:

What is different this cycle?


----------



## Milty

Well as long as my LP stays perfect I will only have a 24 day cycle. Which I have never had. FF says I O'd on CD 12 which also doesn't happen. I only had 3 days of EWCM and it was gone 2 days before I O'd. I had one little tiny twinge on my left ovary on CD 8 I almost missed it. I've had no O cramps and my temps which I've kept this month are really low. My highest temps are below my old coverlines. I usually have lots of energy just before O and I'm more tired right after. This month it is the oppisite. :shrug:


----------



## Indigo77

How old are you?


----------



## dachsundmom

Do you have another complete chart for comparison? I am not too sure that I agree with FF.


----------



## Milty

I'm 38 now.

Last month was'nt complete but I have the previous two months but I don't know how to make them show.


----------



## dachsundmom

What meds did you take?


----------



## Milty

Claritin for my allergies and Nyquil. At first I thought it was the kind that makes your EWCM better but it wasn't.


----------



## Indigo77

My cycles were crazy regular like yours until last year. 
It actually made me panic and finally agree to try for #1. 
I was 38.5 years old when things started changing. 
Not only that, but I always had a 7 day menses, and within a few cycles, 
it settled into a 5 day menses and has been so for almost a year now. :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep...any antihistamine could dry you out.


----------



## Milty

dachsundmom said:


> Yep...any antihistamine could dry you out.

but that is when I had more ewcm :shrug:

do you think I really O'd? I'm not so sure. I have never not O'd except after having my son but I've also never not felt it.

Indigo I'm sure my age has a lot to do with this.


----------



## Milty

last night I panicked and thought oh my gosh I've completely run out of time


----------



## Milty

dachsundmom said:


> Yep...any antihistamine could dry you out.

Ok I'm slow. I just figured out what you meant I think.

You think I did O on the 14th but had no EWCM because of meds earlier and my temp should show that in a few days and move my O forward?


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Yep...any antihistamine could dry you out.
> 
> but that is when I had more ewcm :shrug:
> 
> do you think I really O'd? I'm not so sure. I have never not O'd except after having my son but I've also never not felt it.
> 
> Indigo I'm sure my age has a lot to do with this.Click to expand...

Honestly, I am not sure...I think we need to see a few more temps.:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Why is there an open circle for CD13?

Why do you doubt you Oed on CD12? Because of your CM?

Did you say that OPKs don't work for you?


----------



## Milty

The time I tempt was later than usual making it an open circle.

Well CD 12 is just too early and I didn't feel anything. My temps seem to be low as well. 

OPKs don't generally work for me because the will be positive for several days.


----------



## bobbypin5

New here but at 14 DPO got a BFN. Hoping November will be my month! Wishing BFPs for all of you!


----------



## tinkershell

Good morning ladies, I have just got my smiley face on cb digi so lots of :sex:
So should be testing 21st oct.


----------



## Lucky7s

Go Tinkershell! woo woo.. lol...I'm buying some more smiley faces for next week!
I'm hoping SMEP will be enough for this month.. man it's hard when you both work 40 + hours a week...


----------



## JacquelineB

Hello Ladies, I'm 43 and MC on the 18th-19th of September. My DF is a truck driver and was home right around my ovulation time after the MC. Not planned or preventing pregnancy. Now I'm about 3 - 4 dpo. I will be testing around the 16th...if I can wait. Praying for a BFP and sticky baby dust to all of us.


----------



## SuperAwesome

Milty said:


> Claritin for my allergies and Nyquil. At first I thought it was the kind that makes your EWCM better but it wasn't.

Hmm, does anyone know if Claritin has a negative effect on CM? I always stop taking it during my TWW because it's on the we-dunno-what-effect-it-has-in-the-first-trimester list, but what about the rest of the time?

Also, good luck Milty! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

SuperAwesome said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> Claritin for my allergies and Nyquil. At first I thought it was the kind that makes your EWCM better but it wasn't.
> 
> Hmm, does anyone know if Claritin has a negative effect on CM? I always stop taking it during my TWW because it's on the we-dunno-what-effect-it-has-in-the-first-trimester list, but what about the rest of the time?
> 
> Also, good luck Milty! :hugs:Click to expand...

My doc says during AF only bc it can dry you out.


----------



## Milty

It was the childerns kind but I usually try not to take it but I was really sick this time and had too.


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty, take what's best for you...:hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

will antibiotics dry you out too?? I was taking aleve sinus and then antibiotics for sinus infection around O time, maybe that is why I didn't have much CM. hmmm


----------



## dachsundmom

What did the Aleve have in it? If it had an antihistamine in it, it could dry you out.


----------



## hugs3409

Pseudophedrine (spelling) naproxen and nasal decongestant


----------



## dachsundmom

That might have done it.


----------



## hugs3409

figures lol


----------



## shmoo75

Can you all please have a look at my pics and tell me if you see something? I didn't use FMU it was midday wee. I can see colour IRL on all of the tests. I will of course be poas again tomorrow using FMU this time!:





Have also posted in DMom's poas thread and iff to post in the POAS HPT Gallery as well!! Feeling sick waiting for responses!!! Thanks in advance.


----------



## SuperAwesome

dachsundmom said:


> My doc says during AF only bc it can dry you out.

Humph! I was afraid of that.

Thanks! :)


----------



## Ferne

shmoo75 said:


> Can you all please have a look at my pics and tell me if you see something? I didn't use FMU it was midday wee. I can see colour IRL on all of the tests. I will of course be poas again tomorrow using FMU this time!:
> 
> View attachment 276442
> 
> View attachment 276443
> 
> View attachment 276445
> 
> 
> Have also posted in DMom's poas thread and iff to post in the POAS HPT Gallery as well!! Feeling sick waiting for responses!!! Thanks in advance.

I see something in both. 

I got my first line at 8dpo but it was so faint that it wouldn't show up on a photograph. So I couldn't post it on B&B. My husband looked at it with his own two eyes and couldn't see it. I think he thought I was going crazy.

But when you've looked at as many stark white FRER's as I have, you know when you see something. I'm sure you have seen many blank or stark white pregnancy tests as well. You know when you see something. 

By 9dpo, I could get it on a photograph. And by noon, I tested positive with a digital.

And if you see it on 2 tests, you may have your BFP!


----------



## Sheadknight

Okay, I broke down and tested on Wednesday - at 9/10 dpo. BFN. Of course. AF was due (by one calendar) yesterday and did not show, though! Sooooooo... I may try to test again tomorrow with FMU - if today goes by :witch: free, of course. 
Since we're not temping [yet], I have nothing to go on except symptoms that may or may not be in my head or PMS and the 532 calendars I keep. :haha:
FX for all of us still waiting to test!!!


----------



## Ferne

FX'd Sheadknight! No AF is GREAT news!!!


----------



## Gingersnaps

Hi all,

Began testing Weds - so far nothing probably 12/13 dpo today - boo! :cry:

Last tested this morning - do not have a test for tomorrow morn but will try in the eve and Sunday morn. I have a 15 day LP.

Have been using 25 ml tests.

Good luck fellow testers:flower:

(Shmoo - sorry the pics are too small for me to see on my screen but if you see color you did it!)


----------



## Sheadknight

[-o&lt;FX, Ginger!


----------



## peanutpup

Hi could you put me down for oct 12 please


----------



## hugs3409

Gingersnaps said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Began testing Weds - so far nothing probably 12/13 dpo today - boo! :cry:
> 
> Last tested this morning - do not have a test for tomorrow morn but will try in the eve and Sunday morn. I have a 15 day LP.
> 
> Have been using 25 ml tests.
> 
> Good luck fellow testers:flower:
> 
> (Shmoo - sorry the pics are too small for me to see on my screen but if you see color you did it!)

if you click on the picture it should make it bigger for you. fx'd for you :)


----------



## Gingersnaps

hugs3409 said:


> Gingersnaps said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Began testing Weds - so far nothing probably 12/13 dpo today - boo! :cry:
> 
> Last tested this morning - do not have a test for tomorrow morn but will try in the eve and Sunday morn. I have a 15 day LP.
> 
> Have been using 25 ml tests.
> 
> Good luck fellow testers:flower:
> 
> (Shmoo - sorry the pics are too small for me to see on my screen but if you see color you did it!)
> 
> if you click on the picture it should make it bigger for you. fx'd for you :)Click to expand...

Thanks - hugs - I didn't know that:thumbup:

I think I see some color - very faint but know from my own experience it is hard to get the color to show in a pic.
Stalking for 2mors pics:flower:


----------



## 12darcy

Could you put me down for the 13th of Oct to please? FXed


----------



## shmoo75

Ginger, Sheadknight & Hugs - I so have my fx for you all.

I will of course poas again tomorrow and hope the lines are darker. Even my OH saw them IRL this evening:haha::haha:


----------



## Sheadknight

shmoo75 said:


> Ginger, Sheadknight & Hugs - I so have my fx for you all.
> 
> I will of course poas again tomorrow and hope the lines are darker. Even my OH saw them IRL this evening:haha::haha:

FX for you toooooooo, Shmoo! I looked at the pictures and I think I saw some color! :happydance:
Let's ALL POAS tomorrow! :haha:


----------



## Kirsty H

shmoo75 said:


> Can you all please have a look at my pics and tell me if you see something? I didn't use FMU it was midday wee. I can see colour IRL on all of the tests. I will of course be poas again tomorrow using FMU this time!:
> 
> View attachment 276442
> 
> View attachment 276443
> 
> View attachment 276445
> 
> 
> Have also posted in DMom's poas thread and iff to post in the POAS HPT Gallery as well!! Feeling sick waiting for responses!!! Thanks in advance.

I'm 99% sure I can see a faint line on the FRER. :thumbup: Good luck for testing tomorrow!


----------



## Ferne

12darcy said:


> Could you put me down for the 13th of Oct to please? FXed

I love your avatar! Is this your own photo? Too cute.


----------



## hugs3409

your welcome ginger, not everyone know it, its all a learning experience lol. fx for you :)


----------



## sadie

:dust:I cant wait until you all POAS tomorrow!!!! :dust:


----------



## hugs3409

Sheadknight said:


> shmoo75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's ALL POAS tomorrow! :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> :wave: OOhOOH I will I will :)Click to expand...


----------



## StarSign

I'm reporting in. This morning, my temps took a bit of a dive. I should have taken it after I woke up at 4a, but I was zonked trying to get meds to DD then didn't go back to sleep. So I decided..wth...if I'm out, I want to know now. 

I took an LH test (yes! it's kinda bad idea, but I wanted to be let down easy!)

Spoiler

then:

Spoiler
Then, I took an IC. To my surprise, a lite 2nd line came up. :saywhat: I decided to try a $tree test. Again, same line as IC!! Then, a FRER..and immediately a 2nd line popped up. I was surprised, but then not, but then numb..still am. Here are my pics about 10minutes after testing


----------



## Ferne

:yipee::yipee::wohoo:STARSIGN! YOU ARE PREGNANT!:wohoo::yipee::yipee:

Congratulations! AMAZING! EXCITING! 

I've never slept as well as the night I finally got my BFP. I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Butterfly67

Congrats StarSign, great lines, which is what happens when you have the self-discipline to wait until 14dpo unlike all of us impatient people staring at lines at 9 or 10 dpo lol :haha::haha:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## shmoo75

Starsign - :happydance::happydance::happydance: i am so happy for you hun. Here's to a H&H 9mths:baby::baby:


----------



## shmoo75

I of course poas this morning and guess what?


Spoiler




I think its safe to say I am up the duff!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::baby::baby::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance:

Do you all agree?


----------



## Ferne

Shmoo! 
:dance:YOU ARE UP THE DUFF!:dance:
Congratulations! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay Shmoo, massive congrats to you too! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## SilverBirch

Gratz, Sadie, Shmoo and Starsign, this is so exciting! All the S's gettin' their BFPs! I hope that'll include me too!

Lots of luck to everyone still testing - FXd for Ginger!
:dust:


----------



## Jodes2011

OMG Shmoo and Starsign i am so so happy for you ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: can you rub some of your magic onto me please :haha::haha: I hope you both have a healthy and happy 9 months and please stay in touch i want to know how your both getting on :kiss:


----------



## Jodes2011

is it ok if i do november testing thread? :hugs: oh and butterfly report me down with angel baby please hun :hugs:xxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Fab news girls for your bfp's ,:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Jodes2011

shmoo75 said:


> I of course poas this morning and guess what?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 276795
> 
> View attachment 276796
> 
> 
> I think its safe to say I am up the duff!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::baby::baby::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Do you all agree?

how many dpo are you shmoo? :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

and get rid of that spoiler i want to see that pregnancy progress :hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

I am 12DPO today and I got my :bfp: yesterday at 11DPO using midday wee. I will remove the spoiler hun. Of course I will keep in contact with you. I will start a preggo journal after I pass 01/11 as, that will be 8wks since my LMP and, I have MC'd twice bang on 8wks from LMP so, not annoucing it to family and that until at least then or after a scan where we can see th HB. I will book a Dr's appointment Tues and go from there.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Congratulations Star Sign and shmoo!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

Jodes2011 said:


> is it ok if i do november testing thread? :hugs: oh and butterfly report me down with angel baby please hun :hugs:xxxxxx

Have done hon :hugs::hugs: and yes, go for the November thread :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

shmoo75 said:


> I am 12DPO today and I got my :bfp: yesterday at 11DPO using midday wee. I will remove the spoiler hun. Of course I will keep in contact with you. I will start a preggo journal after I pass 01/11 as, that will be 8wks since my LMP and, I have MC'd twice bang on 8wks from LMP so, not annoucing it to family and that until at least then or after a scan where we can see th HB. I will book a Dr's appointment Tues and go from there.

yeah i quite agree omg i am so happy for you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

Butterfly67 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> is it ok if i do november testing thread? :hugs: oh and butterfly report me down with angel baby please hun :hugs:xxxxxx
> 
> Have done hon :hugs::hugs: and yes, go for the November thread :thumbup::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

thanks butterfly :hugs: i want to feel useful for next month xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> is it ok if i do november testing thread? :hugs: oh and butterfly report me down with angel baby please hun :hugs:xxxxxx
> 
> Have done hon :hugs::hugs: and yes, go for the November thread :thumbup::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks butterfly :hugs: i want to feel useful for next month xxxxClick to expand...

:friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends:


----------



## Desperado167

Keekee,I love your new avatar ,it scared the shit out of me :haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Lol :haha: he is scary isn't he? Vampire kitty. Rar!
He looks like my kitty (except mine isn't orange and his fangs aren't quite so massive!)


----------



## shmoo75

KK - Your avatar made me giggle this morning. I really lke it.:thumbup:


----------



## sadie

Congratulations *Shmoo* and *Starsign*!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Milty

Jodes :hugs:


----------



## Milty

Dmom what was that link to a temp adjuster? I can't find the one you posted before.


----------



## Indigo77

More BFPs! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## StarSign

CONGRATS, Schmoo H&H9 to you!!
Thanks for well wishes, Ladies :)
Jodes, you don't need to get any more magic...just keep at your acupuncture. ;)


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty said:


> Dmom what was that link to a temp adjuster? I can't find the one you posted before.

https://whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


----------



## dachsundmom

FF has an adjuster as well, but I have never used it and couldn't tell you where to find it, lol.


----------



## 12darcy

Ferne said:


> 12darcy said:
> 
> 
> Could you put me down for the 13th of Oct to please? FXed
> 
> I love your avatar! Is this your own photo? Too cute.Click to expand...

No, not my very own! But I have had it on my computer for years! One of my favorite happy pictures!:kiss:


----------



## hugs3409

dachsundmom said:


> FF has an adjuster as well, but I have never used it and couldn't tell you where to find it, lol.

when you are on your chart and you click on "data" at the top, it brings down a screen, right in the top set of links under "cycle data entry" its the last link, says "temperature corrector" I have used it many times and it is the same as using the one on "when my baby"


----------



## Indigo77

Jodes2011 said:


> is it ok if i do november testing thread? :hugs: oh and butterfly report me down with angel baby please hun :hugs:xxxxxx

:thumbup:

:cry: 
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## iwantanother

Testing October 15th. Hoping!!!!!!!


----------



## iwantanother

40 years old. waited to have #2 due to financial problems that almost made us lose our house. turned out fine, but now i wish i hadnt waited! just started ttc in august. want it to happen quick! afraid of statistics and birth defect etc. prenatal vit make me feel yucky and think i may have gotten an infection 1st month of trying, but it goes away when i get AF. crazy! if i don't get BFP this month guess i will go to dr after AF so i will hopefully be ready by time i o next cycle! not feeling very pos. but am tired, and lower back aches but trying not to look for symptoms that can be anything!


----------



## sadie

Iwant another, why not make an appt now and have a plan so u dont have to rush IF af does show??


----------



## Milty

Welcome Iwantanother!

Dmom & Hugs: Thanks for the temp adj info. I used them for my critical days thinking as soon as I adjusted them FF would change my O date. It stayed the same though... :shrug:


----------



## Hopefulagain

Hello, I would also like to join. Please put me down for testing on Wednesday the 12th.


----------



## LNZLU

Please put me down for testing on October 26. Hoping for a BFP for hubby's birthday on October 30th


----------



## Hopefulagain

LNZLU said:


> Please put me down for testing on October 26. Hoping for a BFP for hubby's birthday on October 30th

My daughter's birthday is on the 30th and we are hoping to be able to tell her that she will finally be a big sister as a gift. What a fun time of year for a birthday!


----------



## LNZLU

Hopefulagain said:


> LNZLU said:
> 
> 
> Please put me down for testing on October 26. Hoping for a BFP for hubby's birthday on October 30th
> 
> My daughter's birthday is on the 30th and we are hoping to be able to tell her that she will finally be a big sister as a gift. What a fun time of year for a birthday!Click to expand...

Wouldn't that be wonderful!!:flower:


----------



## Indigo77

https://img-s3-01.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2011/10/08/b09a2984ca81caf5b3eaccd9f2fddfb4.gif


----------



## SuperAwesome

keekeesaurus said:


> Lol :haha: he is scary isn't he? Vampire kitty. Rar!
> He looks like my kitty (except mine isn't orange and his fangs aren't quite so massive!)


Ah, step right up, my dear. I have figured out why you're not pregnant right now: 


Spoiler
Your pussy has fangs.


----------



## Indigo77

:rofl:


----------



## StarSign

SuperAwesome said:


> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> Lol :haha: he is scary isn't he? Vampire kitty. Rar!
> He looks like my kitty (except mine isn't orange and his fangs aren't quite so massive!)
> 
> 
> Ah, step right up, my dear. I have figured out why you're not pregnant right now:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Your pussy has fangs.Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:
SuperA- you're Super Terrible...but hilarious:winkwink::flower:


----------



## Kirsty H

Congratulations Shmoo75 and Starsign. H & H nine months to you both!


----------



## sumatwsimit

Butterfly67 said:


> Congrats StarSign, great lines, which is what happens when you have the self-discipline to wait until 14dpo unlike all of us impatient people staring at lines at 9 or 10 dpo lol :haha::haha:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:

i second that, i can never wait that long to test. congratulations starsign.


----------



## hugs3409

I'm out light-medium bleed now
Stupid bitch :witch:


----------



## Gingersnaps

Congratulations Starsign :bfp::thumbup:


----------



## Gingersnaps

Well get AF 16dpo and today is 14 dpo. No BFP with morning urine nor last nights...
Am going to keep testing till AF comes. Boobs are still achy and have on and off slight nausea. Looked it up tho as my tests still neg - apparently both can be from a hormonal imbalance not a bfp. it is looking more and more in favor of wonky hormones.
:dohh:


----------



## Hippiechick

Still no Af for me - 6 days late but got a BFN a couple of days ago. No sign of AF coming yet but I expect she's going to show up pretty soon!


----------



## Sus09

StarSign!:bfp:
CONGRATS!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

Sorry Hugs....:hug:


----------



## Sheadknight

The dang :witch: got me yesterday... :cry: Guess it's on to November for us. Congrats on the October BFPs and FX for those yet to test!
:dust:


----------



## Indigo77

Sorry Knight...:hug:


----------



## RNTTC2011

:hug: to everyone that :witch: got!
:happydance: for the :bfp:'s
:dust: for all of us in the TWW


----------



## keekeesaurus

SuperAwesome said:


> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> Lol :haha: he is scary isn't he? Vampire kitty. Rar!
> He looks like my kitty (except mine isn't orange and his fangs aren't quite so massive!)
> 
> 
> Ah, step right up, my dear. I have figured out why you're not pregnant right now:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Your pussy has fangs.Click to expand...

:rofl: I just choked on a pickled onion. 


Spoiler
Vagina dentata. Man's greatest nightmare.


----------



## Gingersnaps

Sheadknight said:


> The dang :witch: got me yesterday... :cry: Guess it's on to November for us. Congrats on the October BFPs and FX for those yet to test!
> :dust:

Sheadknight - sorry hun - will probably be hanging out with you in nov


----------



## shmoo75

Sheadknight & Gingersnaps - :hugs::hugs: to you both


----------



## Gingersnaps

Spotting today - Af due 2mor.

Looking forward to Nov.

Hope we get a few more pumpkin BFP's - come on girls:dust:


----------



## iwantanother

still crossing my fingers!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi girls, hope you are all well. I haven't been on for a few days but I wanted to say a huge congratulations to all you ladies with a BFP and big :hugs: to all those the witch caught. 

:hugs: Jodes :hugs:

Afm - well ff thinks I o'd on cd15 which confuses my cycle a bit. Had a little spotting yesterday which was orangey so again I'm confused. Temp spiked this morning, I don't think it's ever been that high so I now have a glimmer of hope for October. Think
I'll test on Friday at 10dpo. :)


----------



## Jodes2011

Wendyk07 said:


> Hi girls, hope you are all well. I haven't been on for a few days but I wanted to say a huge congratulations to all you ladies with a BFP and big :hugs: to all those the witch caught.
> 
> :hugs: Jodes :hugs:
> 
> Afm - well ff thinks I o'd on cd15 which confuses my cycle a bit. Had a little spotting yesterday which was orangey so again I'm confused. Temp spiked this morning, I don't think it's ever been that high so I now have a glimmer of hope for October. Think
> I'll test on Friday at 10dpo. :)

I have a very good feeling for you hun FX :hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

Looking good wendy. Fx'd


----------



## sushipat

I'm testing at October 19th, could you add me?

For you girls that already have the witchy, keep on going strong :)
For the rest, good luck with testing :D


----------



## Wendyk07

sushipat said:


> I'm testing at October 19th, could you add me?
> 
> For you girls that already have the witchy, keep on going strong :)
> For the rest, good luck with testing :D

Good luck for the 19th hun :hugs:


----------



## sadie

Wendy, that sound very promising!! :dust:


----------



## Ferne

Wendyk07 said:


> Hi girls, hope you are all well. I haven't been on for a few days but I wanted to say a huge congratulations to all you ladies with a BFP and big :hugs: to all those the witch caught.
> 
> :hugs: Jodes :hugs:
> 
> Afm - well ff thinks I o'd on cd15 which confuses my cycle a bit. Had a little spotting yesterday which was orangey so again I'm confused. Temp spiked this morning, I don't think it's ever been that high so I now have a glimmer of hope for October. Think
> I'll test on Friday at 10dpo. :)

Fingers crossed Wendy!


----------



## Sheadknight

Good luck, Wendy and Sushi!


----------



## wana b a mom

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: for the ladies who got a :bfp: so far. Congrats!!

sorry to all who got caught by the :witch: :dohh:

Jodes, I am sorry to hear :cry:. lots of :hugs::hugs:you way!!



Good luck to everyone!!!! :dust:


----------



## Jodes2011

wana b a mom said:


> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: for the ladies who got a :bfp: so far. Congrats!!
> 
> sorry to all who got caught by the :witch: :dohh:
> 
> Jodes, I am sorry to hear :cry:. lots of :hugs::hugs:you way!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone!!!! :dust:

thanks :hugs:


----------



## Tnkzmom

:cry: The evil :witch: is on my tail. I had spotting two days ago, then some light this morning and cramps in my back and in my belly. Ughhhhh! So i have a feeling she is coming I am 11DPO. Blahhhhh Guess it will be on to Nov soon. Grrrrr that :witch: 

Congrats to all the BFP :happydance::happydance:

and Sorry and good luck next month to all the ladies who got caught by the :witch:


----------



## NAPzWife

So Sorry really busy month for me and the wicked witch just visited so we are starting again this month FXed Congrats to who got there BFP and Baby dust to all still TTC With us this month. I did take the fertility test it says Great FSH and then have to test on CD 21 for the clomid for next month...DH says he will do his sperm test next month I think he's starting to worry


----------



## Abbys mommy

I haven't posted any update yet because I am 15 dpo and still BFN but no AF...I'll let you know.Thanks


----------



## Hopefulagain

I'm out...af started today. :(


----------



## constancev18

Joining too! I'll start testing Oct 31.


----------



## keekeesaurus

I'm out for October, not TTCing as having an op next week so can I be removed from the testing list? Thanks!

Lots of :dust: to everyone testing this month!
xxx


----------



## Lingra

For last 6 days I've been feeling *rotten* with a bad stomach, aches, tugs and other abdominal disturbances... but tested negative this morning at around 10dpo. 

No sign of :witch: though - she's due in 2/3 days. I usually have sore bubbies by now, but this month, I don't. Also I'm tired, tired. Could be a buglet. I'll test again in a couple of days. 

Massive congratulations to the BFP brigade this month!! 
To those still in the witch's clan... love. x


----------



## Butterfly67

Lingra, are you symptom spotting? :gun::gun::grr::grr::grr:

keekee :hug: for the op although also :happydance: if it is the one you have been talking about


----------



## keekeesaurus

Butterfly67 said:


> keekee :hug: for the op although also :happydance: if it is the one you have been talking about

Thank you honey, yes it is the very same :happydance:! Excited and super nervous :wacko:...so much so that I've just been and spent a ridiculous amount of money on clothes and shoes to take my mind off it :thumbup: :winkwink:.


----------



## Wendyk07

*_ I might have had a faint line on an IC_

I am looking at a pic i took this morning and if i tilt my phone there may actually be a line there. Could be wishful thinking but i cant help but get a little excited.


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendyk07 said:


> *_ I might have had a faint line on an IC_
> 
> I am looking at a pic i took this morning and if i tilt my phone there may actually be a line there. Could be wishful thinking but i cant help but get a little excited.

Let's see it! :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> *_ I might have had a faint line on an IC_
> 
> I am looking at a pic i took this morning and if i tilt my phone there may actually be a line there. Could be wishful thinking but i cant help but get a little excited.
> 
> Let's see it! :hugs:Click to expand...

 Not sure how good the pic will be on here. Will try email to myself and see if i can upload it somehow.


----------



## Wendyk07

Its not as clear when i post the pic. Much clearer on my phone when i tilt the screen.
 



Attached Files:







test123.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Wendyk07

Looks BFN here. Maybe just a shadow when i tilt my phone. Will POAS in the morning and examine the test thoroughly. :)


----------



## GreenFingers

Fingers crossed for you Wendy xx


----------



## Lingra

Butterfly67 said:


> Lingra, are you symptom spotting? :gun::gun::grr::grr::grr:

Ooh shitballs. Sorry!!

:nope:


----------



## Sus09

Wendy!! Fingers crossed!!!!!!!!!:hugs:[-o&lt;


----------



## Abbys mommy

I am out..AF showed her face today. :(


----------



## Wendyk07

Abbys mommy said:


> I am out..AF showed her face today. :(


Am so sorry the witch caught you hun. :hugs:


----------



## tammym1974

:hi:[-o&lt;

Hi, I'm new here and testing on Oct 19th! Hopefully I can wait that long! Good luck to us all.

:hi:[-o&lt;


----------



## Abbys mommy

Wendyk07 said:


> Abbys mommy said:
> 
> 
> I am out..AF showed her face today. :(
> 
> 
> Am so sorry the witch caught you hun. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks. I was so hopeful as I was 3 days late..but oh, well. There's always next month..until I hit menopause...lol


----------



## Tnkzmom

Okay, So i am still feeling cramps and like it's about to come, I'm sure she will be here tomorrow morning, But i'm just curious I know I can't be the only one that wants to just lay on the ground and have a tantrum and Say " I wanna baby, I wanna baby" Why can't i just be prego?? LOL! It sucks! I will rub my belly and be like OK, this month?? *sigh* don't seem to be working..Oh well. Pooo. 

Anyway lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Congrats to all the ladies that have gotten their :bfp:!! ...and :hugs: to all those who were caught by the :witch: :cry:

Cd13 for me and still no +OPK ... if patience really is a virtue then I have to say I'm afraid I'm not very virtuous! :winkwink: Come on little eggie!!


----------



## Andypanda6570

I am new here to this section. I will be testing on the 18th.. Took me 7 months to get the nerve to try again after loosing my Ava . I wish everyone all the best on their journey XOXOOXOOXOXOX :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

Andypanda, I wish you nothing but the best! I have stalked your story :blush: and I am very glad to see you here! :hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

dachsundmom said:


> Andypanda, I wish you nothing but the best! I have stalked your story :blush: and I am very glad to see you here! :hugs:

You are so kind :cry: thank you SO very much :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Please don't be a stranger! :hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

dachsundmom said:


> Please don't be a stranger! :hugs:

Nooooo I wont, promise.XOXOXOOXOX :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lilmama6

well the :witch: caught me but I will get another chance this month so fingers crossed for my lil pumkin


----------



## Conina

Well ladies I'l back from my hols, but being in Egypt didn't help me give :witch: the slip - she caught me right on time. Off to source a November avatar...

But great to see Shmoo and Starsign's news!! :happydance::happydance: And hope to see many more over the next few weeks


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly, you were down to test yesterday what's happenin' :shrug: xXx


----------



## constancev18

Today's cd6 for me & I should o around cd 9-11. Taking one step at a time..

Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone, and booing af for those who are seeing her.


----------



## Butterfly67

Jax41 said:


> Butterfly, you were down to test yesterday what's happenin' :shrug: xXx

BFN for me :( - the :witch: is just knocking on the door now and I think I will have to let her in tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## constancev18

Keeping my fingers crossed, Wendy.

Sorry to read that, Conina.


----------



## Sus09

Big hug to all the ladies with BFN. 

We havent had BFP news for a while!


----------



## RNTTC2011

hugs3409 said:


> Looking good wendy. Fx'd

Your chart is really looking good Wendy. Can't wait to see what your test says for tomorrow!! FX'd for you with a sprinkling of :dust:!


----------



## iwantanother

AF due to. ugh can't stand it! dont want to test till after. maybe saturday. backache and crampy all week. i dont know. hoping!!!!


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Ugh. Just found out that DH is leaving for a business trip right when I'm due to O...are you freaking kidding me!?! Quick! Someone stress me out and throw my schedule out of whack!
FX for a super early, or late, eggie.

So bummed :(


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Sus09

Morning ladies!

I have just been thinking...
Does anyone know how monica and chantal are getting on with their bumps?

And keekee's op?


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly67 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Butterfly, you were down to test yesterday what's happenin' :shrug: xXx
> 
> BFN for me :( - the :witch: is just knocking on the door now and I think I will have to let her in tomorrow. :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SilverBirch

Oh I am not a fan of this new site. Or my iPhone. One or other of them lost my exciting and gripping (yeah) post earlier about how I was getting cramps rather too early for AF and hoping it was either wind or implantation instead. 
I am now here to report if was of course AF arriving early with a vengeance. 
OF COURSE.
DAMNIT.
There was this tragic moment where I thought, 'it can't be AF, it's too early. Ooh perhaps I will POAS. Get the sticks out!'. Then some sanity: thought 'Well, if there's blood that is a total waste', but I reeeallly wanted to use one, ofc before I even could - AF all over the place. TMI sorry!
So anyway, long story short, I'm out again.
Bright side: all this earliness means we'll get to try later this month for November before DH and I part for different sides of the globe, I guess that will probably knock December instead.
:grr:
I'm not too upset this time either. I think it's because almost all my mates who could spring a pregnancy on me have done so already. I've got the day off, gonna spend some of it ringing the doc. 

I wish everyone else experiencing cramps WIND! Anything but :witch:!


----------



## Wendyk07

SilverBirch said:


> Oh I am not a fan of this new site. Or my iPhone. One or other of them lost my exciting and gripping (yeah) post earlier about how I was getting cramps rather too early for AF and hoping it was either wind or implantation instead.
> I am now here to report if was of course AF arriving early with a vengeance.
> OF COURSE.
> DAMNIT.
> There was this tragic moment where I thought, 'it can't be AF, it's too early. Ooh perhaps I will POAS. Get the sticks out!'. Then some sanity: thought 'Well, if there's blood that is a total waste', but I reeeallly wanted to use one, ofc before I even could - AF all over the place. TMI sorry!
> So anyway, long story short, I'm out again.
> Bright side: all this earliness means we'll get to try later this month for November before DH and I part for different sides of the globe, I guess that will probably knock December instead.
> :grr:
> I'm not too upset this time either. I think it's because almost all my mates who could spring a pregnancy on me have done so already. I've got the day off, gonna spend some of it ringing the doc.
> 
> I wish everyone else experiencing cramps WIND! Anything but :witch:!

Am so sorry the old bag got you hun. :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

I think the :witch: is on her way. I have had 4 days of cramps but they are worse today to the point that i am heading to the loo a lot to check. Ive never had cramps pior to AF day before and i dont want to ever again. Shes taking the piss now. Either come on or sod right off. 

x


----------



## Jodes2011

Sus09 said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> I have just been thinking...
> Does anyone know how monica and chantal are getting on with their bumps?
> 
> And keekee's op?

yes they are both fine :thumbup: Monica went for her scan a few days ago and all well its on LL journal :hugs:


----------



## SilverBirch

Love your hot dogs, Dmom! Sooo cute! :)


----------



## StarSign

OvenBunWanted said:


> Ugh. Just found out that DH is leaving for a business trip right when I'm due to O...are you freaking kidding me!?! Quick! Someone stress me out and throw my schedule out of whack!
> FX for a super early, or late, eggie.
> 
> So bummed :(

I had that very same thing happen for me this past cycle and I still managed a :bfp:. Will he be gone day of Ov? If so you still have a chance if you use something like pre-seed and have swimmers waiting right when egg drops.


----------



## sadie

Wendy, sounds like there might be a chance for a bfp f u are having cramps, but theyre not normal for you...... :dust:


----------



## Wendyk07

sadie said:


> Wendy, sounds like there might be a chance for a bfp f u are having cramps, but theyre not normal for you...... :dust:

Cramps and periodic sharp pains that last for a second. I just want to know now. I dont even know when the bitch is due. I think either today, tomorrow or tuesday. Its so annoying. :wacko:

Pee'd on a frer and although with close inspection and some tweaking i see a line i dont see colour. had a grey evap on a frer yesterday as well. :(


----------



## peanutpup

out this month, I guess :witch: is smarter than my best plans!


----------



## Wendyk07

Feel free to tweak. I have increased the saturation and multiplied the % of red, even swapped blue for red. Am shit at this and see a line but dont think there is any colour.
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Wendyk07

peanutpup said:


> out this month, I guess :witch: is smarter than my best plans!

Sorry she got you hun. :hugs:


----------



## Tnkzmom

:cry: Well i am out too. Grrrrrr! See you all on next months post


----------



## Sus09

wendy:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Jodes2011 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies!
> 
> I have just been thinking...
> Does anyone know how monica and chantal are getting on with their bumps?
> 
> And keekee's op?
> 
> yes they are both fine :thumbup: Monica went for her scan a few days ago and all well its on LL journal :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh Thanks Jodie! I have been wondering how they were for days.
I will stalk LL journal to check :flower:


----------



## patooti

If it's not too late to the party I would like to join in. I'm not going to test unless AF is late because I think there is only a small chance we BDd at the right time. So I should probably wait to POAS until around the 24th since if AF isn't here by then I'm def late. Not sure if I will be able to hold off that long but we'll see.


----------



## constancev18

_whispering_ yay, Wendy!


----------



## Milty

Well I'm trying to decide if I'm going to POAS in the morning.

My LP is only 12 days long and today was day 12 but since everything else was strang this month I think my LP could be messed up too. If it didn't change AF should be here tomorrow but I havn't had any real cramps and I usually do. Plus my temp is still up so I hate to waste a test but that could also mean I need to test. 

I hate being irregular I could not deal with this every month. :nope:


----------



## sadie

Go get some dollar store tests, Milty! :dust:


----------



## Milty

Well I actually broke down and purchased a test which I havn't done in a couple months. 

It was a BFN at 13DPO. So confusing since my temp is still going up and my LP has only ever been 12 days. :shrug:

My DH thought he saw a very faint line but I don't and where he said it was is to far over.


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty, so you have a pic?


----------



## Milty

I will try and post it but I know it's negitive...my DH is color blind and hopeful sooo
 



Attached Files:







100_2675.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 22


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/bc34ea6a-1.jpg

Here it is fully saturated.


----------



## Milty

umm it still looks negitive to me... do you see a line?


----------



## dachsundmom

I do, but I don't see any color...I think it's the test strip.:hugs::cry:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> umm it still looks negitive to me... do you see a line?

Milty I can def see a line :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

hmm I can't even see a test strip line. guess I just have to wait and see


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/bc34ea6a-2.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty, the test strip looks off center...not the line, the whole test.


----------



## Milty

what does that mean?


----------



## dachsundmom

IDK...I didn't see it until I inverted the pic.


----------



## Milty

This is why I hate POAS. Last time I did, back in July I think, I actually got a faulty test.


----------



## iwantanother

AF 2 days late. negative test. now what? :(


----------



## StarSign

iwantanother said:


> AF 2 days late. negative test. now what? :(

Are you tracking your BBT's? Even if not, re-test at 18dpo if no AF. Are you typically regular?


----------



## iwantanother

AF has come on same day for the last 6-8 months. once earlier. i dont ovulate til CD 14 or 15. usually a 24 day cycle. when AF didnt come yest i was so excited but took the test today and BFN. :(


----------



## iwantanother

not tracking BBT


----------



## StarSign

I just had a cycle like that...it's just a waiting game now. If no AF in a week and still bfn, then you may have had an early chemical mc. There's also the fact that some women don't test bfp on an HPT- blood tests usually help ascertain that.


----------



## OvenBunWanted

StarSign said:


> OvenBunWanted said:
> 
> 
> Ugh. Just found out that DH is leaving for a business trip right when I'm due to O...are you freaking kidding me!?! Quick! Someone stress me out and throw my schedule out of whack!
> FX for a super early, or late, eggie.
> 
> So bummed :(
> 
> I had that very same thing happen for me this past cycle and I still managed a :bfp:. Will he be gone day of Ov? If so you still have a chance if you use something like pre-seed and have swimmers waiting right when egg drops.Click to expand...

Congrats on your :bfp:!!! When I read your reply it really gave me a ray of hope! Unfortunately, however, today's OPK decided to go shatter it proper...now I'm back to thinking it just isnt' gonna happen :cry: Today is cd16 and I still haven't hit the surge... DH leaves on cd18 and right now it seems he'll be gone until at least cd22. A pumpkin farm with no pumpkin... Boo. Hiss.


----------



## StarSign

OvenBunWanted said:


> StarSign said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OvenBunWanted said:
> 
> 
> Ugh. Just found out that DH is leaving for a business trip right when I'm due to O...are you freaking kidding me!?! Quick! Someone stress me out and throw my schedule out of whack!
> FX for a super early, or late, eggie.
> 
> So bummed :(
> 
> I had that very same thing happen for me this past cycle and I still managed a :bfp:. Will he be gone day of Ov? If so you still have a chance if you use something like pre-seed and have swimmers waiting right when egg drops.Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats on your :bfp:!!! When I read your reply it really gave me a ray of hope! Unfortunately, however, today's OPK decided to go shatter it proper...now I'm back to thinking it just isnt' gonna happen :cry: Today is cd16 and I still haven't hit the surge... DH leaves on cd18 and right now it seems he'll be gone until at least cd22. A pumpkin farm with no pumpkin... Boo. Hiss.Click to expand...

:hugs: :hugs: that's a lotta nerve for the guy (or his job) to muck up plans..and yours are masterful. Life royally bites at times. I've got all things crossed that your surge starts up and blasts through in 2 days!!


----------



## Lorraine2

Hi, I am new to this site. At 37 this is my 4th month TTC #3. Put me down for October 23.


----------



## RNTTC2011

Hi Girls! Just checking in quickly. It's my weekend to work and so I can't stay on too long. I guess I'm just a lurker this weekend. Hope everyone is doing well and can't wait to see all the :bfp: in the making. I'm only 5dpo and my temps are very different this month but no real symptoms to report. Have a good the rest of the weekend! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

Welcome Lorraine2 :hi:

Milty - I can also see a line but like DMom says maybe it is the antibody strip. :shrug:

OvenBunWanted :hugs:

AFM am still waiting for the :witch: to show, she was due Friday. I know I am not pg as I got a BFN Friday night. But I am confused as I thought your LP was supposed to be the same every month and mine is 14 days like clockwork :grr:


----------



## patooti

Butterfly67 said:


> Welcome Lorraine2 :hi:
> 
> Milty - I can also see a line but like DMom says maybe it is the antibody strip. :shrug:
> 
> OvenBunWanted :hugs:
> 
> AFM am still waiting for the :witch: to show, she was due Friday. I know I am not pg as I got a BFN Friday night. But I am confused as I thought your LP was supposed to be the same every month and mine is 14 days like clockwork :grr:

Butterfly, could it be that your hcg levels just aren't high enough yet? Do you plan to test again?


----------



## TerriLou

I've done 2 seperate OPK tests and they both showed positive on Thursday and Friday, but my temps haven't changed, but I did have some cramping on both positive days, so I'm thinking I may have O'd. I guess we'll find out in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Butterfly67

patooti said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Lorraine2 :hi:
> 
> Milty - I can also see a line but like DMom says maybe it is the antibody strip. :shrug:
> 
> OvenBunWanted :hugs:
> 
> AFM am still waiting for the :witch: to show, she was due Friday. I know I am not pg as I got a BFN Friday night. But I am confused as I thought your LP was supposed to be the same every month and mine is 14 days like clockwork :grr:
> 
> Butterfly, could it be that your hcg levels just aren't high enough yet? Do you plan to test again?Click to expand...

Well I would have thought they would have showed up at 15dpo with 10hcg tests but I will test again later today if she still hasn't showed :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Butterfly67 said:


> patooti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Lorraine2 :hi:
> 
> Milty - I can also see a line but like DMom says maybe it is the antibody strip. :shrug:
> 
> OvenBunWanted :hugs:
> 
> AFM am still waiting for the :witch: to show, she was due Friday. I know I am not pg as I got a BFN Friday night. But I am confused as I thought your LP was supposed to be the same every month and mine is 14 days like clockwork :grr:
> 
> Butterfly, could it be that your hcg levels just aren't high enough yet? Do you plan to test again?Click to expand...
> 
> Well I would have thought they would have showed up at 15dpo with 10hcg tests but I will test again later today if she still hasn't showed :hugs:Click to expand...

Blimey BF your 17dpo according to your ticker so surely your AF should've shown up by now and with you having a regular 14LP :shrug: Didnt we see a line on one of your tests last week? :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Jodes2011 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patooti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Lorraine2 :hi:
> 
> Milty - I can also see a line but like DMom says maybe it is the antibody strip. :shrug:
> 
> OvenBunWanted :hugs:
> 
> AFM am still waiting for the :witch: to show, she was due Friday. I know I am not pg as I got a BFN Friday night. But I am confused as I thought your LP was supposed to be the same every month and mine is 14 days like clockwork :grr:
> 
> Butterfly, could it be that your hcg levels just aren't high enough yet? Do you plan to test again?Click to expand...
> 
> Well I would have thought they would have showed up at 15dpo with 10hcg tests but I will test again later today if she still hasn't showed :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Blimey BF your 17dpo according to your ticker so surely your AF should've shown up by now and with you having a regular 14LP :shrug: Didnt we see a line on one of your tests last week? :hugs:Click to expand...

Well that was the very first test but it was soooo faint at 9dpo. Now I am reading that the longest LP you should have is 16 days unless you are pg, but I know I am not...off to take another test now :coffee:


----------



## Jodes2011

Butterfly67 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patooti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Lorraine2 :hi:
> 
> Milty - I can also see a line but like DMom says maybe it is the antibody strip. :shrug:
> 
> OvenBunWanted :hugs:
> 
> AFM am still waiting for the :witch: to show, she was due Friday. I know I am not pg as I got a BFN Friday night. But I am confused as I thought your LP was supposed to be the same every month and mine is 14 days like clockwork :grr:
> 
> Butterfly, could it be that your hcg levels just aren't high enough yet? Do you plan to test again?Click to expand...
> 
> Well I would have thought they would have showed up at 15dpo with 10hcg tests but I will test again later today if she still hasn't showed :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Blimey BF your 17dpo according to your ticker so surely your AF should've shown up by now and with you having a regular 14LP :shrug: Didnt we see a line on one of your tests last week? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well that was the very first test but it was soooo faint at 9dpo. Now I am reading that the longest LP you should have is 16 days unless you are pg, but I know I am not...off to take another test now :coffee:Click to expand...

I really hope its good news :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks hon but BFN :shrug:


----------



## Jodes2011

Butterfly67 said:


> Thanks hon but BFN :shrug:
> View attachment 280796

sorry :cry: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

:witch: finally arrived this morning after 6 days of cramps. Am actually relieved. Into November where I think we might be ntnp. Haven't made our minds up yet. A go with the flow cycle may do me the world of good. :)


----------



## sumatwsimit

best of luck for nov wendy :hugs: the ntnp sounds like a good approach, i'm just not sure i can mentally switch off and do ntnp :dohh: wish i could, would probably do me the world of good too.


----------



## Jodes2011

Wendyk07 said:


> :witch: finally arrived this morning after 6 days of cramps. Am actually relieved. Into November where I think we might be ntnp. Haven't made our minds up yet. A go with the flow cycle may do me the world of good. :)

sorry wendy those bloody tests eh! :hugs:


----------



## Milty

Hmm I surprised you guys can see lines I swear I have stared and see nothing. I've held out a long time with no glasses but maybe I should get my eyes checked. 

My LP has never been anything different than 12 days but now we are up to 14. I took another test this morning and still BFN. 

If this is a new trend for me as I'm getting older I may have to quit temping and stuff because this will drive me crazy. I'm way to used to being a clock.


----------



## Milty

Dmom thanks for messing with the pic and having better eyes than me!


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

For everyone!


----------



## iwantanother

AF arrived today 2-3 days late! just messing with my head! so sad! crying mess!


----------



## Butterfly67

iwantanother said:


> AF arrived today 2-3 days late! just messing with my head! so sad! crying mess!

:hugs::hugs::hugs: me too.


----------



## Jodes2011

Butterfly67 said:


> iwantanother said:
> 
> 
> AF arrived today 2-3 days late! just messing with my head! so sad! crying mess!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: me too.Click to expand...

sorry BF and iwantanother lets hope november brings you better luck :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## goldie66

Jodes2011 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iwantanother said:
> 
> 
> AF arrived today 2-3 days late! just messing with my head! so sad! crying mess!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: me too.Click to expand...
> 
> sorry BF and iwantanother lets hope november brings you better luck :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


Big hug girls and to everyone else who got caught by the :witch:...

I also was a crying mess on Friday,just fed up mth after mth :bfn:

My bitch of a :witch: came today a day early...

Here we go again girls onto another month..


We will get our :baby:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


https://lt3f.lilypie.com/kLHGp1.png


----------



## iwantanother

Butterfly67 said:


> iwantanother said:
> 
> 
> AF arrived today 2-3 days late! just messing with my head! so sad! crying mess!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: me too.Click to expand...

so sorry! hang in there! next month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Milty

:hugs: for everyone


----------



## OvenBunWanted

iwantanother said:


> AF arrived today 2-3 days late! just messing with my head! so sad! crying mess!

Sorry that she got you...evil :witch:
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## OvenBunWanted

StarSign said:


> OvenBunWanted said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StarSign said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OvenBunWanted said:
> 
> 
> Ugh. Just found out that DH is leaving for a business trip right when I'm due to O...are you freaking kidding me!?! Quick! Someone stress me out and throw my schedule out of whack!
> FX for a super early, or late, eggie.
> 
> So bummed :(
> 
> I had that very same thing happen for me this past cycle and I still managed a :bfp:. Will he be gone day of Ov? If so you still have a chance if you use something like pre-seed and have swimmers waiting right when egg drops.Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats on your :bfp:!!! When I read your reply it really gave me a ray of hope! Unfortunately, however, today's OPK decided to go shatter it proper...now I'm back to thinking it just isnt' gonna happen :cry: Today is cd16 and I still haven't hit the surge... DH leaves on cd18 and right now it seems he'll be gone until at least cd22. A pumpkin farm with no pumpkin... Boo. Hiss.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: that's a lotta nerve for the guy (or his job) to muck up plans..and yours are masterful. Life royally bites at times. I've got all things crossed that your surge starts up and blasts through in 2 days!!Click to expand...

Oh my goodness!! I think I may have just gotten a small ray of sunshine bust through!!! This morning my temp took a nose dive from 36.25 to 35.96 (celcius) and my OPK results just came back positive!! Finally!! :wohoo:

DH leaves tomorrow morning but maybe if we BD tonight and before he leaves I'll have a sliver of a chance??? :shrug: FX that using preseed and softcups help save the day :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sus09

Jodes2011 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iwantanother said:
> 
> 
> AF arrived today 2-3 days late! just messing with my head! so sad! crying mess!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: me too.Click to expand...
> 
> sorry BF and iwantanother lets hope november brings you better luck :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I am so sorry BF! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

So annoying, delayed Ovulation, has messed all my cycle and plans as I have no clue when AF will arrive, and I am having cramps every day:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy: Not fair!!


----------



## constancev18

Sorry af arrived BF, Wendy, and iwantanother!

I'm a few wks behind everyone-I had a positive opk today so the action begins. Hoping everything goes right. God knows I've been eating right and trying not to stress.:)


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus09 said:


> So annoying, delayed Ovulation, has messed all my cycle and plans as I have no clue when AF will arrive, and I am having cramps every day:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy: Not fair!!

:gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:

Stupid lurking witch! :hugs:


----------



## Ferne

From a statistical perspective, I'd guess that this thread is WAYYYY overdue for a BFP, which is good news for the rest of you waiting to test, right?

The numbers are on your side! I can't wait to see who is next.


----------



## Milty

I really hate asking you guys to do this but can you take a look at a pic from my test this morning. My DH still swears there is a line but I ignored him until I took a look at it blown up tonight. Now I don't know maybe...I think he is beginning to wear on me and maybe I want to see it. 

What do you guys think?
 



Attached Files:







100_2678.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Ferne

Hi Milty,
I think I see something but the photo is a little blurry so it's hard to be sure.

FX! We're overdue for some good news!!!


----------



## Milty

I'm pretty sure it's not going to be me. I only looked at the pic because DH was driving me crazy. I actually started feeling like AF might be on her way sorta. It's kinda the feeling I usually get 3 or 4 days before only I'm already 3 days past my normal LP.


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone and like Ferne says I think we are overdue for a BFP now! :dust:

Milty, yes the pic is a bit out of focus unfortunately so I can't really see either. FX maybe for tomorrow :hugs::hugs:


----------



## StarSign

https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/366717-can-add-picture-my-posts.html


----------



## sumatwsimit

good luck milty!


----------



## suet43

Hi, I'm new so not sure how this works, but would be grateful if you can add me to the list. AF due tomorrow and am gonna test Wednesday 19th 2011. Thank you


----------



## sushipat

hello girls,

I'm out of the race, af arrived on Saturday :(


Best of luck to the rest of us!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## VIKK1

BFN this morning :nope: 
:witch:due today................this is the worst........i hate waiting


----------



## Butterfly67

suet43 said:


> Hi, I'm new so not sure how this works, but would be grateful if you can add me to the list. AF due tomorrow and am gonna test Wednesday 19th 2011. Thank you

Added suet, good luck and welcome :flower:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: sushipat

Not counting you out officially til the :witch: is here VIKK1 :hugs:

:dust: to all those still in


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/3d3b5a8d-1.jpg

Milty, this is the test, fully saturated.


----------



## dachsundmom

I am picking up a white line, in the wrong spot...does anyone else see it?


----------



## VIKK1

I see it, almost next to the control line?


----------



## Butterfly67

Yeah, what VIKK1 said. I also think I see a line but it is so difficult with the blurriness :wacko: What dpo are you Milty?


----------



## Milty

I'm 15 DPO so I think I would have a better line by now. 

I do actually see the white line now Dmom but I don't know where it is supposed to be so I don't know if it's wrong.


----------



## sumatwsimit

that line i reckon is to do with the light and casing, could it be reflecting? milty, you are late right? it's still not over...


----------



## Milty

Yes I am late sorta. The longest LP I've ever had was 12 days. However, my cycle is usually 27 days but this month I O'd really early making my LP late but my cycle is not extra long yet. Today is CD 27 and 15 DPO. :shrug:

I really don't think I'm pg but I'm not used to have different cycles so I'm not sure how to take it. I think my age is catching up with me and my cycles are changing.


----------



## StarSign

Milty said:


> Yes I am late sorta. The longest LP I've ever had was 12 days. However, my cycle is usually 27 days but this month I O'd really early making my LP late but my cycle is not extra long yet. Today is CD 27 and 15 DPO. :shrug:
> 
> I really don't think I'm pg but I'm not used to have different cycles so I'm not sure how to take it. I think my age is catching up with me and my cycles are changing.

I'd agree with you...


----------



## Desperado167

Good luck milty for tomorrow Hun,it's hard not knowing one way or the other so I have everything fixed for you and remember we are all here to support u ,lots of love t ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Good luck milty for tomorrow Hun,it's hard not knowing one way or the other so I have everything fixed for you and remember we are all here to support u ,lots of love t ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

i second that :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxx


----------



## Milty

Well AF arrived unannouced this afternoon. Was a shock for me as I've always always had a warning. But hey I don't mind missing out on a couple days of cramps.


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty said:


> Well AF arrived unannouced this afternoon. Was a shock for me as I've always always had a warning. But hey I don't mind missing out on a couple days of cramps.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## JacquelineB

Hello Ladies, 

My Story: 
Me: 43 
DF: 37 
4 children ages, 22-18-14 and 3. 

Sept. 3 family member thrown off a boat and missing. 
Sept. 04, 2011 found out I was pregnant. 
Sept. 7th body was found (R.I.P Terrell only 26) 
Sept. 11th turned 43. 
Sep 14 stated spotting. 
Sept 18-19 MC'd. I was devestated. Although the pregnancy was not planned it was a nice surprise. I think I was under too much stress.
Ovulated two weeks later around Oct. 4-5. 
Tested: 8 dpo BFN.. 11 dpo BFN.. 12 dpo BFN.. 13 dpo BFP...Ohh..emm.gee BFP. I'm excited and scared at the same time. My DF is a truck driver so he's away 4-5 weeks at a time. He left two days before I ovulated. Crossing my fingers this baby sticks. The only thing I did different this time is that I continued to take my Prenatal vitamins.

Praying you all get you Sticky baby dust.


----------



## Butterfly67

Congrats JacquelineB, I so hope this beany sticks for you :hugs::hugs: and so sorry on the loss of your family member :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

JacquelineB said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> My Story:
> Me: 43
> DF: 37
> 4 children ages, 22-18-14 and 3.
> 
> Sept. 3 family member thrown off a boat and missing.
> Sept. 04, 2011 found out I was pregnant.
> Sept. 7th body was found (R.I.P Terrell only 26)
> Sept. 11th turned 43.
> Sep 14 stated spotting.
> Sept 18-19 MC'd. I was devestated. Although the pregnancy was not planned it was a nice surprise. I think I was under too much stress.
> Ovulated two weeks later around Oct. 4-5.
> Tested: 8 dpo BFN.. 11 dpo BFN.. 12 dpo BFN.. 13 dpo BFP...Ohh..emm.gee BFP. I'm excited and scared at the same time. My DF is a truck driver so he's away 4-5 weeks at a time. He left two days before I ovulated. Crossing my fingers this baby sticks. The only thing I did different this time is that I continued to take my Prenatal vitamins.
> 
> Praying you all get you Sticky baby dust.

I am so so sorry for your loss how devastating :hugs: Congratulations on your BFP i hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months. :hugs:


----------



## StarSign

FX'ed for you Jacqueline!!


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Milty said:


> Well AF arrived unannouced this afternoon. Was a shock for me as I've always always had a warning. But hey I don't mind missing out on a couple days of cramps.

:hugs:


----------



## RNTTC2011

:hugs: Milty!

:happydance: JaquelineB! Congrats on your :bfp: and sending :dust: your way! So sorry to hear about your family member :hugs:.


----------



## patooti

JacquelineB sorry for your loss and super congratulations to you!!

I feel like AF is on it's way. My temp dropped a bit today and I felt "cold" when I woke up compared to how I've been usually but this is my first month temping and I didn't start at the beginning of the cycle. Still having nausea and sore bbs etc. and bloating and today thick white and very stretchy mucus that I would not normally so who knows but I'm expected to be out tomorrow and see another temp drop... sigh.


----------



## shmoo75

Milty - :hugs::hugs: hun sorry the ole bitch bag got you

JacquelineB - So sorry for both your losses and :hugs::hugs: for your :bfp: here's to H&H 9mths for you

AFM - Been really busy with an ill and teething DD. She is cutting her top back teeth and is suffering with these 2 really badly(been not to bad with all the others)she has mouth ulcers so not good. I have a scan on 26/10 @14:30 so fx. I have to go as I can hear my DD screaming!!!


----------



## suet43

Evening eveyone, I couldn't wait till this morning so tested Monday evening, Tuesday lunchtime and at about 5:30am this morning and I'm delighted to say I got my :bfp: on all three tests, Wooohooo!


----------



## Indigo77

Congrats.


----------



## patooti

Congratulations Suet!!!


----------



## OvenBunWanted

suet43 said:


> Evening eveyone, I couldn't wait till this morning so tested Monday evening, Tuesday lunchtime and at about 5:30am this morning and I'm delighted to say I got my :bfp: on all three tests, Wooohooo!

Congrats!!! :happydance: Here's to a H&H 9 months!


----------



## SuperAwesome

dachsundmom said:


> SuperAwesome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milty said:
> 
> 
> Claritin for my allergies and Nyquil. At first I thought it was the kind that makes your EWCM better but it wasn't.
> 
> Hmm, does anyone know if Claritin has a negative effect on CM? I always stop taking it during my TWW because it's on the we-dunno-what-effect-it-has-in-the-first-trimester list, but what about the rest of the time?
> 
> Also, good luck Milty! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> My doc says during AF only bc it can dry you out.Click to expand...

Revisiting this...

I dropped the Claritin completely this time around and it made a HUGE difference in my ewcm quantity. I had much, much more and for longer, too.


----------



## constancev18

Yay, Suet. Congratulations!


----------



## dachsundmom

Super...I take my allergy meds during AF and then after I get my 12DPO BFN...I have found that this helps the CM issues, bit time.


----------



## Milty

congrats Suet


Super: I usually don't take it and have great EWCM so I think I'm sticking with that plan. I may take it like dmom if my allergies get bad.
I am kinda hoping that it is what caused my cycle to be so weird this month not the fact that my body is changing or getting older or something.


----------



## patooti

I was going to wait until Saturday like a good patooti, but I couldn't help it and just had to go and POAS. It was, as I expected BFN.

AF is now officially late but I don't think I'm 14dpo yet, probably more like 11 or 12.


----------



## sumatwsimit

suet congratulations :flower:

patooti, best of luck and hope the hag stays away. fxed.


----------



## Conina

Congrats Suet!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## TerriLou

Morning All, I am now 5 dpo and not very hopeful this month. I think we timed things ok, but for some reason I have it in mind that its not our month. We'll see, only another week or so until I'll do some POASing.

Good luck everyone. :dust:


----------



## Graceyous

:dance: Congratulations Suet! FX for everyoneelse still waiting to test


----------



## yoyojojo

AF arrived today bang on time


----------



## dachsundmom

TerriLou said:


> Morning All, I am now 5 dpo and not very hopeful this month. I think we timed things ok, but for some reason I have it in mind that its not our month. We'll see, only another week or so until I'll do some POASing.
> 
> Good luck everyone. :dust:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## patooti

Still no witch today but based on the temp drop I saw this morning I wonder if she'll come tomorrow and I really do have a 28 day cycle again after all. This doesn't explain the nausea. If no AF by tomorrow morning I'll test I think again, especially if my temp goes back up but I'm losing hope for this cycle. Oh well, bright side is I get another cycle work of going hard on the weight loss front and starting more exercise.


----------



## Sus09

I think AF is on its way, started spotting... so hopefully the:witch: will show soon and I will end this very long cycle :wacko:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Sus09 said:


> I think AF is on its way, started spotting... so hopefully the:witch: will show soon and I will end this very long cycle :wacko:

:hugs: sus.

i think i may be approaching the witch very soon too. 11dpo, just done a test this a.m. and BFN.


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> I think AF is on its way, started spotting... so hopefully the:witch: will show soon and I will end this very long cycle :wacko:
> 
> :hugs: sus.
> 
> i think i may be approaching the witch very soon too. 11dpo, just done a test this a.m. and BFN.Click to expand...

It's still early days sum,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

i know, i just feel bummed lol. x


----------



## wana b a mom

sumatwsimit said:


> i know, i just feel bummed lol. x

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

sumatwsimit said:


> i know, i just feel bummed lol. x

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## patooti

I'm out, AF arrived with a vengeance this morning :(


----------



## Sus09

Sorry Patooti.

Sumat, yes it is too early you never know,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

but hey looking on the positive side, Whe AF gets to us we start a new cycle :happydance: and I can't wait for my new cycle as this one has been long an crazy!


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Sorry Patooti.
> 
> Sumat, yes it is too early you never know,:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> but hey looking on the positive side, Whe AF gets to us we start a new cycle :happydance: and I can't wait for my new cycle as this one has been long an crazy!

Sus I was just the same Hun after a 38 day cycle :nope:I just wanted to have a normal af and a normal cycle :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry Patooti.
> 
> Sumat, yes it is too early you never know,:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> but hey looking on the positive side, Whe AF gets to us we start a new cycle :happydance: and I can't wait for my new cycle as this one has been long an crazy!
> 
> Sus I was just the same Hun after a 38 day cycle :nope:I just wanted to have a normal af and a normal cycle :thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...

think we are all in need of a group hug here. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:hug:


----------



## Lorraine2

AF started today - one day early (25 day cycle). Off to the doctor on Tuesday. I made this appointment a few weeks ago just in case - good thing. Anyone know what they are going to be asking, what I should be prepared for? I am 37, 4 months of trying. I know the doctors usually want you to wait 6 months, I am just to impatient. 

Baby dust and fingers crossed for a BFP for those left in October testing who AF hasn't come to yet.


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Lorraine2 said:


> AF started today - one day early (25 day cycle). Off to the doctor on Tuesday. I made this appointment a few weeks ago just in case - good thing. Anyone know what they are going to be asking, what I should be prepared for? I am 37, 4 months of trying. I know the doctors usually want you to wait 6 months, I am just to impatient.
> 
> Baby dust and fingers crossed for a BFP for those left in October testing who AF hasn't come to yet.

Sorry that the :witch: got ya :hugs: Best of luck with your appointment!


----------



## Kirsty H

Congratulations Suet! H & H nine months. :o

AFM - I'm out the :witch: arrived this morning. Good luck and lots of :dust: to all of those still waiting to test.


----------



## RNTTC2011

Congrats Suet! :happydance:

AFM: Not looking too promising. My temps have steadily been dropping and I just don't really feel pregnant. AF due tomorrow or Sunday. Might test later today just to see but I feel like it will just show a :bfn:. GL to everyone and :dust:


----------



## Lorraine2

SUET - Congratulations!


----------



## wana b a mom

congrats to all the ladies who got their BFP!!! :happydance::happydance:

Desperado: how come your cycle was 38 days? what is it normally?


----------



## LNZLU

I'm out. AF came very early and with a vengeance. On to November. Good luck to the rest of you & CoNgRaTs to the newest BFPs!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Lorraine2 said:


> AF started today - one day early (25 day cycle). Off to the doctor on Tuesday. I made this appointment a few weeks ago just in case - good thing. Anyone know what they are going to be asking, what I should be prepared for? I am 37, 4 months of trying. I know the doctors usually want you to wait 6 months, I am just to impatient.
> 
> Baby dust and fingers crossed for a BFP for those left in October testing who AF hasn't come to yet.

maybe just a little white lie about how long you have been trying - you did really try 2 months earlier didn't you :winkwink: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

I agree. You have really been trying 6mths at least

Sorry to those who the :witch: has caught and congrats to the newest :bfp:'s

Sorry I haven't been around for a while but DD has oral thrush and we have had a week of me getting between 1.5hrs-2.5hrs of solid sleep at a time. Last night was better she was still disturbing but was only taking 5mins to re-settle as opposed to 20mins or being awake on and off for 1.5hrs!!!!!!!! Here's hoping tonight is much better as we are staying at my parents for the weekend due to their 40th wedding anniversary. we are telling them tonight I am preggers again and, my in laws tomorrow as we are having sunday dinner at theirs. at last a chance for me to relax:happydance::happydance: I am hoping you all have a great weekend.


----------



## Lorraine2

Butterfly67 said:


> Lorraine2 said:
> 
> 
> AF started today - one day early (25 day cycle). Off to the doctor on Tuesday. I made this appointment a few weeks ago just in case - good thing. Anyone know what they are going to be asking, what I should be prepared for? I am 37, 4 months of trying. I know the doctors usually want you to wait 6 months, I am just to impatient.
> 
> Baby dust and fingers crossed for a BFP for those left in October testing who AF hasn't come to yet.
> 
> maybe just a little white lie about how long you have been trying - you did really try 2 months earlier didn't you :winkwink: :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I guess that's true - it did take me over 2 years to convince my DH to get the vasectomy reversal he had in April. 
:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Lorraine2 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lorraine2 said:
> 
> 
> AF started today - one day early (25 day cycle). Off to the doctor on Tuesday. I made this appointment a few weeks ago just in case - good thing. Anyone know what they are going to be asking, what I should be prepared for? I am 37, 4 months of trying. I know the doctors usually want you to wait 6 months, I am just to impatient.
> 
> Baby dust and fingers crossed for a BFP for those left in October testing who AF hasn't come to yet.
> 
> maybe just a little white lie about how long you have been trying - you did really try 2 months earlier didn't you :winkwink: :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I guess that's true - it did take me over 2 years to convince my DH to get the vasectomy reversal he had in April.
> :hugs:Click to expand...

And April is 6 months ago :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lorraine2

?


----------



## Lorraine2

Butterfly67 said:


> Lorraine2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lorraine2 said:
> 
> 
> AF started today - one day early (25 day cycle). Off to the doctor on Tuesday. I made this appointment a few weeks ago just in case - good thing. Anyone know what they are going to be asking, what I should be prepared for? I am 37, 4 months of trying. I know the doctors usually want you to wait 6 months, I am just to impatient.
> 
> Baby dust and fingers crossed for a BFP for those left in October testing who AF hasn't come to yet.
> 
> maybe just a little white lie about how long you have been trying - you did really try 2 months earlier didn't you :winkwink: :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I guess that's true - it did take me over 2 years to convince my DH to get the vasectomy reversal he had in April.
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> And April is 6 months ago :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

A special "Thank you" to those who have been so welcoming and kind. 

April was 7 months ago. 

My husband had his surgery April 6. His recovery was 6 weeks (dr recommed longer than usual because of some excess bleeding during surgery). 

This put us at May 18 to begin trying - BFN. 

June my husband was out of town when I was O'ing 

July BFN

August we were on a family trip to Disney when I was O'ing

September BFN

October BFN


----------



## Sus09

Lorraine hun. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: OMG I am so sorry you feel this way. I think you might have misread the thread! No one called you a liar hun. The girls here are trying to help you!
Let me write here in direct words what they meant: 

In your first thread you said in your post that you had been trying for 4 months and doctors don´t really do much before you have been trying for 6 months.

This is true, and they are trying to advice you. What they are telling you is to tell a "while lie" to the doctor! not that you are lying to us.

They are giving you advice to tell the doctor that you have been looking for longer than what you really have been. The reason for this is that you will get tests done quicker and answers quicker as well. Otherwishe they won´t bother until you try for longer.


I think most of us have experienced this. I have been propperly TTC for 4-5 cycles now, can´t really remember when I started and NTNP for few months before that. When I go to my doctor I will say I have been looking for a year, otherwise i know, due to my circumstances they will ask me to go back in 2012 for tests.

Sorry hun you thougt you were called a liar. it is so easy to misinterpret written words, I have been there myself, but hun believe me these lovely ladies are trying to give you advice so you get answers sooner

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> congrats to all the ladies who got their BFP!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Desperado: how come your cycle was 38 days? what is it normally?

I had a loss in July ,my cycle has been messed up since ,but I usually have a 31-33 day cycle ,am hoping for a change this month but I started the fertilaid so who knows :shrug::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Morning Despie!!!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Morning Despie!!!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Morning lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Lorraine2 - I am so sorry that you misread what I what I was trying to say too - it is exactly what Sus said, if you want to get tests done then they won't likely help you until you have been trying for 6 months so yes, we were trying to get you to tell a white lie to get things checked out quicker :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Ladies, after tomorrow I get my internet cut off for a few days while I move countries so I will be on and off but will update the thread when I get the chance :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> Ladies, after tomorrow I get my internet cut off for a few days while I move countries so I will be on and off but will update the thread when I get the chance :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Lorraine...she was just trying to help you get answers faster.:thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Lorraine...she was just trying to help you get answers faster.:thumbup:

yep i agree i completely understood where BF was coming from :thumbup: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

well, i'm off to the docs with my little white lie next week to up the ttc tempo. i'm not far off 6 months trying and tbh i don't think my doc will be too bothered if i've hit the 6mth mark or not as long as we give him the dosh! :thumbup:

butterfly, good luck with the big move back :hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Jodes2011 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Lorraine...she was just trying to help you get answers faster.:thumbup:
> 
> yep i agree i completely understood where BF was coming from :thumbup: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

hahaha, we must have been typing at the same time but you're obviously quicker than me. i'm a 1 finger on each hand job :blush:


----------



## Jodes2011

sumatwsimit said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Lorraine...she was just trying to help you get answers faster.:thumbup:
> 
> yep i agree i completely understood where BF was coming from :thumbup: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha, we must have been typing at the same time but you're obviously quicker than me. i'm a 1 finger on each hand job :blush:Click to expand...

i think i typed less words than you :winkwink: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

sumatwsimit said:


> well, i'm off to the docs with my little white lie next week to up the ttc tempo. i'm not far off 6 months trying and tbh i don't think my doc will be too bothered if i've hit the 6mth mark or not as long as we give him the dosh! :thumbup:
> 
> butterfly, good luck with the big move back :hugs:

a little white lie doesnt do any harm whatsoever :thumbup: GL at the docs and Nat your paying for it so doctors wont be bothered. U ok? :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Jodes2011 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> well, i'm off to the docs with my little white lie next week to up the ttc tempo. i'm not far off 6 months trying and tbh i don't think my doc will be too bothered if i've hit the 6mth mark or not as long as we give him the dosh! :thumbup:
> 
> butterfly, good luck with the big move back :hugs:
> 
> a little white lie doesnt do any harm whatsoever :thumbup: GL at the docs and Nat your paying for it so doctors wont be bothered. U ok? :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

thanks jodie, and i'm good :hugs: just gave in this afternoon and done a frer and pulled the b**** to piece just to make sure :haha::kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

Sum ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Fx'd Sum!


----------



## Lorraine2

Sus09 said:


> Lorraine hun. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: OMG I am so sorry you feel this way. I think you might have misread the thread! No one called you a liar hun. The girls here are trying to help you!
> Let me write here in direct words what they meant:
> 
> In your first thread you said in your post that you had been trying for 4 months and doctors don´t really do much before you have been trying for 6 months.
> 
> This is true, and they are trying to advice you. What they are telling you is to tell a "while lie" to the doctor! not that you are lying to us.
> 
> They are giving you advice to tell the doctor that you have been looking for longer than what you really have been. The reason for this is that you will get tests done quicker and answers quicker as well. Otherwishe they won´t bother until you try for longer.
> 
> 
> I think most of us have experienced this. I have been propperly TTC for 4-5 cycles now, can´t really remember when I started and NTNP for few months before that. When I go to my doctor I will say I have been looking for a year, otherwise i know, due to my circumstances they will ask me to go back in 2012 for tests.
> 
> Sorry hun you thougt you were called a liar. it is so easy to misinterpret written words, I have been there myself, but hun believe me these lovely ladies are trying to give you advice so you get answers sooner
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks for this.


----------



## Lorraine2

Butterfly67 said:


> Lorraine2 - I am so sorry that you misread what I what I was trying to say too - it is exactly what Sus said, if you want to get tests done then they won't likely help you until you have been trying for 6 months so yes, we were trying to get you to tell a white lie to get things checked out quicker :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sorry I misunderstood.


----------



## Jodes2011

sumatwsimit said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> well, i'm off to the docs with my little white lie next week to up the ttc tempo. i'm not far off 6 months trying and tbh i don't think my doc will be too bothered if i've hit the 6mth mark or not as long as we give him the dosh! :thumbup:
> 
> butterfly, good luck with the big move back :hugs:
> 
> a little white lie doesnt do any harm whatsoever :thumbup: GL at the docs and Nat your paying for it so doctors wont be bothered. U ok? :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks jodie, and i'm good :hugs: just gave in this afternoon and done a frer and pulled the b**** to piece just to make sure :haha::kiss:Click to expand...

:cry::cry::hugs::hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

am now due for my period in two days and its the 2nd month of continually taking she oak and am nervous now of testing dont know when to do it either the days its due or wait til at least 3 days past what do you recon


----------



## dachsundmom

I am an early tester, so you can guess my opinion, lol


----------



## Sus09

Well I have started spotting a little more today, still not full AF.

Does anyone get heavy cramps and spotting few days before they get AF? It has only been happening to me in the last couple of months, and I am not sure If should have it checked or it is just normal...

And as well, I temped this morning, and the first time I temped was 36.41 and for some reason I decided to double check and temp again and I was 36.68! Which one should I record on my chart? :shrug: So far I have recordes the lowe one.


----------



## Sus09

Lorraine2 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Lorraine2 - I am so sorry that you misread what I what I was trying to say too - it is exactly what Sus said, if you want to get tests done then they won't likely help you until you have been trying for 6 months so yes, we were trying to get you to tell a white lie to get things checked out quicker :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Sorry I misunderstood.Click to expand...

It is easy done! :flower: Nice to have you here :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

inkdchick said:


> am now due for my period in two days and its the 2nd month of continually taking she oak and am nervous now of testing dont know when to do it either the days its due or wait til at least 3 days past what do you recon

I couldn't wait Hun I would be testing a.m and p.m from 10dpo :haha:Good luck lovely wotever u decide ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

What despie said ^^^.


----------



## Sus09

DDmom your chart looks good another positive OPK :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Fingers crossed for you now! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## googly

Hey gals, well I'm out for October! Tried an experiment this cycle - tried to avoid most things 'TTC', did loads of social stuff, loads of exercise, didn't look at what cycle day or DPO I was each day, didn't go mental on the supplements etc - just generally had a chillaxed non-stressy month. And it was! Twas very cool... but yeah, not a jot of difference to my cycle! :rolleyes: Another stinkin short one/short LP! So much for my 12 days last cycle, this one I was back to 9-10... so pfffffffffft to no stress!!! :growlmad:

This month, back to full stress, full supplements, full monitoring :thumbup::D

I'm doing Elevit, B6 (100mg), L-Arginine (4g), Royal Jelly (1/2tsp), and CoQ10 (400mg) :thumbup:

Hope everyone is doing well :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Go the All Blacks! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

Thought you had been a bit MIA googly - btw loving the new avatar :thumbup:

FX for the full on stress this month then! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## googly

Butterfly67 said:


> Thought you had been a bit MIA googly - btw loving the new avatar :thumbup:
> 
> FX for the full on stress this month then! :hugs::hugs:

Thanks Butterfly!

So are you back in the UK yet? Good luck with the whole move thing anyway, I've moved continents a few times, it's no picnic, I know! :hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

i'm with you googly, back to cycle day 1 :hugs: the witch flew in this morning and so i'm going to drag my ass over to the november testing thread.

best of luck to all you lovely ladies still hanging in the 2ww this month. 

got hubby off work today and so i'm playing nurse nat :dohh: he's not been off the loo for 48hrs...i'm praying he does't pass this bug to me :nope: i can't deal with that and being on the rag. :nope:


----------



## Jodes2011

googly said:


> Hey gals, well I'm out for October! Tried an experiment this cycle - tried to avoid most things 'TTC', did loads of social stuff, loads of exercise, didn't look at what cycle day or DPO I was each day, didn't go mental on the supplements etc - just generally had a chillaxed non-stressy month. And it was! Twas very cool... but yeah, not a jot of difference to my cycle! :rolleyes: Another stinkin short one/short LP! So much for my 12 days last cycle, this one I was back to 9-10... so pfffffffffft to no stress!!! :growlmad:
> 
> This month, back to full stress, full supplements, full monitoring :thumbup::D
> 
> I'm doing Elevit, B6 (100mg), L-Arginine (4g), Royal Jelly (1/2tsp), and CoQ10 (400mg) :thumbup:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Go the All Blacks! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Googly have you tried taking prog cream because that can lenghten your LP? Sorry witch caught you hun :cry::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

I see there are few of us on CD 1 today Sorry about AF girlies but.... CD1:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Let´s go for November Ladies!!! :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Graceyous

Started spotting on Friday & Sat so expected :witch: to start yesterday / today but so far nothing - don't know what's going on but got BFN so guessing I'm out...


----------



## inkdchick

Graceyous i dont think you are out hun thing is if you had spotting the best time to test is in three to four days after the spotting has finished as its the egg burying itself into the lining so dont give up yet.
I have got no symptoms whatsoever and thats not normal for me before af which is due tomorrow and i tested this morning and i got a neg too so im gonna hold out for two more days and then test again good luck hun


----------



## Graceyous

Thanks inkdchick. That's what I'm hoping happened too but trying not to hope too much! [-o&lt;
Fx for you too


----------



## RNTTC2011

Tested Saturday and today and :bfn: but no AF either. Some sharp cramping so not ruling out AF yet!!


----------



## googly

Jodes2011 said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> Hey gals, well I'm out for October! Tried an experiment this cycle - tried to avoid most things 'TTC', did loads of social stuff, loads of exercise, didn't look at what cycle day or DPO I was each day, didn't go mental on the supplements etc - just generally had a chillaxed non-stressy month. And it was! Twas very cool... but yeah, not a jot of difference to my cycle! :rolleyes: Another stinkin short one/short LP! So much for my 12 days last cycle, this one I was back to 9-10... so pfffffffffft to no stress!!! :growlmad:
> 
> This month, back to full stress, full supplements, full monitoring :thumbup::D
> 
> I'm doing Elevit, B6 (100mg), L-Arginine (4g), Royal Jelly (1/2tsp), and CoQ10 (400mg) :thumbup:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Go the All Blacks! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Googly have you tried taking prog cream because that can lenghten your LP? Sorry witch caught you hun :cry::hugs:Click to expand...

Hi Jodes! Yeah I have, for 3 cycles.... didn't make any difference for me at all unfortunately! I think I really need the suppositories for some hard core progesterone supplementation - I think the cream probably only works for people who just need a little extra. 

You've started it yeah? Have you noticed any differences yet? GL with it anyway! I know it's helped for some people :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## RNTTC2011

AF :witch: got me today at work!! Boo...hoo! On to November!


----------



## Bluebell bun

AF has started when I got up today so I'm out for this month:cry:


----------



## Graceyous

:witch: arrived yesterday... back to waiting to OV :coffee:
Roll on November!


----------



## inkdchick

aw hun so sorry to hear that how many days late were you and good luck for next cycle xxx


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Well, last night after much nagging from the DH I broke down and actually handed over my frer for a good ol' hiding. He can always tell when I'm about to crack and test early which generally means a bfn and a pity party. So, test date still remains Oct 31st and now I am officially safe from myself...well, unless I sneak off to the store for another box :winkwink:


----------



## inkdchick

lol , so are you late now or when is your af due, and we bought some more this morning as i am now 2 days late with a very high cervix and lots of white cm and very sore boobs as of yesterday, to do one tomorrow and the other one on frid morning or saturday morning as OH is flying to italy on friday and i've been banned by my acupuncturist as she thinks that it will be a bad idea seeing how i miscarried in may on the flight home from the states (5 weeks) and it was awful so i certainly am glad to be staying but will miss him loads but good luck hun let me know when you test and i'll let you know too x


----------



## TerriLou

Hey ladies, i'm at 11dpo today with a bfn this afternoon. My temp dropped quite a bit today and I had what felt like period pains yesterday, so I have a feeling the horrible :witch: is on her way. Going to abstain from testing now until the 31st to give her the chance to show before wasting any more money. Hubby remains possitive though, which is nice.

Good luck to those still in the tww and :hugs: to those the :witch: has visited. Good luck for the next cycle.


----------



## lilmama6

congrats to all the :BFP:


----------



## lilmama6

congrats to all the :bfp:


----------



## Butterfly67

Sorry, seems to be a lot of those having the :witch: appear - boo and :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Holy Cow I total missed your BFP! Congrats!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Milty said:


> Holy Cow I total missed your BFP! Congrats!!!!!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:

who? haha. i've obviously missed it too.

well found a funny pic just for you remaining ladies who are still hanging on in this thread for an october pumpkin surprise. best of luck :flower:

https://i970.photobucket.com/albums/ae185/NatatISTANBUL/pumpkin.jpg


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Adorable. :haha: pregnant pumpkin haha. Are those carrots for fingers? And the pumpkin seeds for tears, oh so cute. Hey Sumat, how are you? :hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

5hooting 5tar said:


> Adorable. :haha: pregnant pumpkin haha. Are those carrots for fingers? And the pumpkin seeds for tears, oh so cute. Hey Sumat, how are you? :hugs:

hi ss, i'm fine thanks, just twiddling my thumbs until hubby comes home next thursday. hope u r good too :hugs::hugs:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

I am hanging there as well. Waiting for this cycle to be over. Want to begin a new one from scratch. Hopefully it'll start on a more positive note. :hugs:


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Okay, I'm thinking I may be toast for this month :cry: My temp went down this morning and I just got some light pinkish/red blood when I wiped. According to my chart I'm only 8dpo so wouldn't this be too early for the :witch: to catch me??? Bummer.


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

OvenBunWanted said:


> Okay, I'm thinking I may be toast for this month :cry: My temp went down this morning and I just got some light pinkish/red blood when I wiped. According to my chart I'm only 8dpo so wouldn't this be too early for the :witch: to catch me??? Bummer.

Could be implantation bleeding. It's the right time for it.:flower:


----------



## OvenBunWanted

5hooting 5tar said:


> OvenBunWanted said:
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm thinking I may be toast for this month :cry: My temp went down this morning and I just got some light pinkish/red blood when I wiped. According to my chart I'm only 8dpo so wouldn't this be too early for the :witch: to catch me??? Bummer.
> 
> Could be implantation bleeding. It's the right time for it.:flower:Click to expand...

That never even occurred to me!! I thought that was actually rare though?? Ugh. Still so much to learn :wacko:


----------



## inkdchick

im 3 days late today and cp has been so high ( normally really low way before af normally due), and tonight my boobs dont hurt anymore and i had a show of biege coloured cm when i wiped a little earlier so im counting myself out this cycle too even tho i have no cramping or pain im just looking forward to next cycle and hope that my af starts soon so i can stop feeling so pregnant and get on with it ( dont two tests in three days and both neg) :cry:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

OvenBunWanted said:


> 5hooting 5tar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OvenBunWanted said:
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm thinking I may be toast for this month :cry: My temp went down this morning and I just got some light pinkish/red blood when I wiped. According to my chart I'm only 8dpo so wouldn't this be too early for the :witch: to catch me??? Bummer.
> 
> Could be implantation bleeding. It's the right time for it.:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> That never even occurred to me!! I thought that was actually rare though?? Ugh. Still so much to learn :wacko:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

I think I may be out for this month.... my chart says I OV on CD18 and I know it may be too soon to test, but I did anyways :dohh: and got a BFN :cry:
I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow afternoon to go over my blood results from last week and hopefully check my lining.... I may just have to wait for the witch to show up and get on with my second Clomid cycle....:shrug:


----------



## OvenBunWanted

inkdchick said:


> im 3 days late today and cp has been so high ( normally really low way before af normally due), and tonight my boobs dont hurt anymore and i had a show of biege coloured cm when i wiped a little earlier so im counting myself out this cycle too even tho i have no cramping or pain im just looking forward to next cycle and hope that my af starts soon so i can stop feeling so pregnant and get on with it ( dont two tests in three days and both neg) :cry:

That's exactly how I felt last month...I had really bad pms which of course are pretty much identical as the symptoms of pregnancy. I had a couple BFNs so almost couldn't wait for af to start so I could just move on. Hope the hag comes soon so you can get on with it :hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

thanks ovenbunwanted i just dont know whats going on coz the beige cm isnt there now but might be there later and inbetween there's nothing and no cramping although i do suspect that wont be far behind and then the bleed will begin but my cervix is normally so low down before af and its so high still with a lot of gunk round and covering it and now this beige stuff so god knows i just hope it starts soon at least in the next day to two so i can be clear for when hubby gets back from italy i should have gone but we didnt want to risk the flight as i had an early m/c in may in the flight back from the states !


----------



## OvenBunWanted

FX for those left to test in October!! :dust:
I'm spotting again today (9dpo) so my hope is dwindling rapidly...here's to thinking happy thoughts :flower:


----------



## inkdchick

im out at 5am this morning bad flow with two large clot loses which i had to take with me at 7am this morning as i was in a lot of pain and these clots were huge, apparantly it was two and even tho early i was upset but if i fall next time they are going to test me early and then prescribe progesterone pessaries to help sustain anything that is trying so thats all good and well if i dont fall before im 45 at christmas well then i given it my all in the last nearly 5 years and well i think thats good .


----------



## Butterfly67

inkdchick said:


> im out at 5am this morning bad flow with two large clot loses which i had to take with me at 7am this morning as i was in a lot of pain and these clots were huge, apparantly it was two and even tho early i was upset but if i fall next time they are going to test me early and then prescribe progesterone pessaries to help sustain anything that is trying so thats all good and well if i dont fall before im 45 at christmas well then i given it my all in the last nearly 5 years and well i think thats good .

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: inkd


----------



## peacebaby

inkdchick said:


> im out at 5am this morning bad flow with two large clot loses which i had to take with me at 7am this morning as i was in a lot of pain and these clots were huge, apparantly it was two and even tho early i was upset but if i fall next time they are going to test me early and then prescribe progesterone pessaries to help sustain anything that is trying so thats all good and well if i dont fall before im 45 at christmas well then i given it my all in the last nearly 5 years and well i think thats good .

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm so very sorry for you. At least they've said they'll put you on the progesterone next time and I am sure if you keep doing all the good things you've been doing you will fall again. Just keep taking good care of yourself and I know it's hard but try to keep the faith. 

sending you prayers and blessings.


----------



## peacebaby

Oops! Deleted repeat post.


----------



## Milty

:hugs:


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Well ladies, I'm out. The :witch: got me early at 9dpo...weird cycle. On to November... Good luck to those left to test!! :dust:


----------



## wana b a mom

Hello Ladies!!
I am so confused, :shrug: I hope someone can help me: I started having a light brown discharge on Saturday afternoon/evening. Yesterday the discharge was dark brown, today is dark brown mixed with blood like color discharge. Question: what day is considered my first day of my cycle? yesterday or today? *PLEASE HELP!*


----------



## dachsundmom

The first day you have a red bleed is considered CD1...spotting doesn't count.


----------



## wana b a mom

dachsundmom said:


> The first day you have a red bleed is considered CD1...spotting doesn't count.

thank you!!
I am confused because my doctor had told me before that dark brown discharge is considered my period.... now I don't see full flow and I don't know what to consider CD1..... I am supposed to take clomid on CD3 and I was going to take it tomorrow.... so I guess I should wait? :shrug:I cannot call her as we have had power outage because of the weather, and the doctor's office is closed.... :cry: don't know what to do... :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

If this is not a normal start to AF for you, then I would wait...

If you have been counting spotting as CD1, you might have been taking Clomid too early in your cycle, but I am not a doctor. When I took it, it was from CD3-7.


----------



## GreenFingers

Hi wana be a mom ...with my IVF cycle my clinic was very clear about it being the first day of bright red fresh blood flow. They said if it started before 12:00 that was day 1 and after day 1 was the following day. Good luck with your cycle xx


----------



## wana b a mom

dachsundmom said:


> If this is not a normal start to AF for you, then I would wait...
> 
> If you have been counting spotting as CD1, you might have been taking Clomid too early in your cycle, but I am not a doctor. When I took it, it was from CD3-7.

I usually have brown discharge for maybe 6 to 8 hours before I get full flow, but this cycle is maybe taking longer to start? I was told to start the first round on day 5. This cycle I have to take it on CD3. Oh if I would have taken my temp yesterday! :dohh: today it had dropped.... hmmm what to do....:shrug:


----------



## wana b a mom

GreenFingers said:


> Hi wana be a mom ...with my IVF cycle my clinic was very clear about it being the first day of bright red fresh blood flow. They said if it started before 12:00 that was day 1 and after day 1 was the following day. Good luck with your cycle xx

really? wow, ok.. I am going to wait then.... now it is you and dachsundmom who believe it is full blood (red bright). Since I don't have that yet, I am going to wait. *THANK YOU SO MUCH YOU BOTH!!!!!!!* :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

My doc said red blood for CD1, so I go with it, lol


----------



## hugs3409

I agree :)


----------



## Milty

Ok I don't want to be a stats crazy person but....

Indigo is down for both a :witch: and a :bfp: they would cancle each other out and make the BFP % go down...


----------



## Indigo77

I was out by Sept 29th....


----------



## Butterfly67

Good, I will amend! I am just trying to track down anyone who hasn't come back to the thread although I would think most would be :witch:. If I put MIA then it means they haven't really posted anything on the site since they joined or after their testing date. A bit more investigative work and I will finalise the stats :thumbup:


----------



## tinkershell

Hi, not sure I posted, but the witch got me, so on with November!


----------



## Indigo77

Super Awesome got a BFP in Oct, too....but also a BFN in early Oct...


----------



## Butterfly67

Indigo77 said:


> Super Awesome got a BFP in Oct, too....but also a BFN in early Oct...

Where the heck is Super Awesome?? Haven't seen her for ages...


----------



## Butterfly67

So the results are in (although there may be a couple of stragglers) and the stats are as follows:

:bfp: 12 including one :angel:
:witch: 44
MIA (unknown): 8

% of :bfp:s over everyone who came back with a result = 27.3%

% of :bfp:s over everyone who put their names down = 23.1%

Seems pretty good to me! Congrats to all those who got :bfp:s and :dust: for November for those that didn't

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

YAY great stats!!! Congrats all the new :bfp: and tons of :dust: to ladies moving on to November cycles!


----------



## Indigo77

Butterfly67 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Super Awesome got a BFP in Oct, too....but also a BFN in early Oct...
> 
> Where the heck is Super Awesome?? Haven't seen her for ages...Click to expand...

She announced her BFP and then abandoned us. :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Butterfly67 said:


> So the results are in (although there may be a couple of stragglers) and the stats are as follows:
> 
> :bfp: 12 including one :angel:
> :witch: 44
> MIA (unknown): 8
> 
> % of :bfp:s over everyone who came back with a result = 27.3%
> 
> % of :bfp:s over everyone who put their names down = 23.1%
> 
> Seems pretty good to me! Congrats to all those who got :bfp:s and :dust: for November for those that didn't
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Well done! :thumbup:
Are you glad your duties are over now? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Don't rub it in....I just realized that my duties began today, lol


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Don't rub it in....I just realized that my duties began today, lol


You volunteered! :winkwink:


Super...This is for you...:growlmad:.....https://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/humor/moony.gif



:rofl::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

:rofl: :rofl:

Well I did slack a bit as I had quite a few days when I didn't get on here due to moving so I possible didn't pick the best month :dohh:

However, what I did learn if I was to do it again (which won't happen lol!) is that I think it is better to put people down for their AF date rather than another test date as then you can see if someone is late or not etc :flower:


----------



## Indigo77

True! Got that, Brooke? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> True! Got that, Brooke? :haha:

Yep...I have already screwed up bc I just realized that I have been deleting names from the list, instead of marking AF or BFN....:dohh:

The stats will look really good.:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

:rofl:


----------



## googly

Super was going away for a few days if I remember rightly... That was a while ago now though :shrug:


----------



## SuperAwesome

Butterfly67 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Super Awesome got a BFP in Oct, too....but also a BFN in early Oct...
> 
> Where the heck is Super Awesome?? Haven't seen her for ages...Click to expand...

I'm here! I just got back from a convention, so didn't really get a chance to check in. 

Anyway, yes, I Bee Eff En'd and Bee Eff Peed in October. What a crazy month.


----------



## SuperAwesome

Indigo77 said:


> [
> 
> 
> Super...This is for you...:growlmad:.....https://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/humor/moony.gif
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl::haha:

I love you. :fool:


----------



## Indigo77

:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Don't rub it in....I just realized that my duties began today, lol

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> True! Got that, Brooke? :haha:
> 
> Yep...I have already screwed up bc I just realized that I have been deleting names from the list, instead of marking AF or BFN....:dohh:Click to expand...

Sorry B but that's tickled me :haha::haha::haha:


----------

